# CHAT ROOM FOR GONE TO THE DOGS ~ ~ PLEASE USE THIS THREAD: general chit-chat stuff



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

*This is the Chat Room for Gone to the Dogs Section*.

*Our Gone To The Dogs chat SECTION is now open*! WELCOME!
*SECTION RULES *

For dog related subjects only.

No negative or judgmental "talk" allowed. We are a helpful, up beat and positive forum.

Be sensitive to others feelings. Dogs are very close to all our hearts, so if someone posts that they have "put down their dog", even if you think it may have been too soon, in your opinion...don't express that; only express your condolences to the person. We all have our reasons and it may not seem right to someone, but it is still their choice and we will respect that.

No petitions posted of any kind please.

Now have fun just like you have been doing on the chit/chat forum!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm here!  Thanks so much for setting this up, I can't wait to see everyone's puppies!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome and we are very excited abt this new forum!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love my fur babies! I have a labradoodle and a pomeranian.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Fantastic. And what a popular site it is proving to be....of course it IS a subject close to almost everyones' heart.


----------



## Libbygrl (May 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for setting this site up - what fun! We have 3 rescue dogs. Abby, 9, flat coat/lab--Jackson, 7, mini pin/ terrier ( guessing here) & Libby, 5, border collie cross. We love our "kids."


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely to be here looking forward to hearing about everyone's dogs. Today I am going to Little Chalfont UK with my Guide Dog puppy in training Annie they are having a village day today and we are collecting donations for Guide Dogs and supporting Corrine who is doing a 4 hour sponsored silence.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am here too. I have an adorable three year old chocolate and tan minidachshund named Rusty.


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

Count me in. I have 2 Pugs, Peggy and Dori and they keep things lively around here. Dogs have always been dear to my heart and I couldn't imagine being without them.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Thrilled you were able to get this thread (section) of KP up and running so quickly! Big thank you to Kittyknit, Designer 1234, and Mz Molly for orchestrating this for us, the dog lovers!

Just brought my oldest poodle home from the vet where she had been for 3 days on an IV...She's 13 now, has kidney issues, gastrointestinal issues, and, in the course of her exam and xrays, a stone in the bladder (which, at this time, is not an issue). So, boiling chicken and cooking rice for her, and trying to keep the two younger poodles out of her dish! Three-ring circus going on, literally!!

Look forward to chatting with and meeting online with so many of you!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My two 'holy terrors' are Rufus the 'mutt' and Ringo a long tailed Cardiganshire Corgi- the house is seriously quiet just now because they have gone to the kennels while I go to Sydney to see my husband. Life would be unimaginable without the company of my dogs. Rufus is 11 years old and such a good boy- he is trying to teach Ringo how to listen to Mum- Ringo often has a pair of 'flannel ears', but at two years is starting to settle down. He likes to be where ever I am- it is quite strange not to have him at my feet.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

This is going to be fun love looking at the dogs.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

This new section looks like great fun! I love animals but especially dogs! We have a 13 yr old Collie mix, an 8 year old Beagle mix and a 5 year old American Eskimo dog. They are quite a group! It is shedding time for them now so we are busy with the brushes and broom!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love my fur babies! I have a labradoodle and a pomeranian.


I used to have a pom, party color, Pepper, and she lived to be 15 y/o. She was a live wire...loved her dearly. Still cry over her being gone sometimes...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

nittergma said:


> This new section looks like great fun! I love animals but especially dogs! We have a 13 yr old Collie mix, an 8 year old Beagle mix and a 5 year old American Eskimo dog. They are quite a group! It is shedding time for them now so we are busy with the brushes and broom!


So glad you are here to tell abt your dogs! 
I am Penny, kittyknit, the mgr of Gone With The Dogs! I am so excited abt the chat link. I think it will help and entertain all of us...thanks for joining!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Hope I am in the right place now. Apparently I posted to the "old" location. How great to have this! Thanks! Carol Ann and Kyla & Ms. Sugar


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

settermom said:


> Hope I am in the right place now. Apparently I posted to the "old" location. How great to have this! Thanks! Carol Ann and Kyla & Ms. Sugar


You are indeed in the right place and your avatar of the Red Irish Setter is beautiful...Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Already I am groveling in mortification y'all...
I am Penny, kittyknit, originator of the thread, but I failed to tell y'all that MzMolly is also an active mgr of this thread as well....she is sort of sidelined temporarily due to recovering from an illness, but she will be here soon to join me. I am sure she is keeping up w/the posts and enjoying the fact that all of you are having so much fun! I am so glad! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Thrilled you were able to get this thread (section) of KP up and running so quickly! Big thank you to Kittyknit, Designer 1234, and Mz Molly for orchestrating this for us, the dog lovers!
> 
> Just brought my oldest poodle home from the vet where she had been for 3 days on an IV...She's 13 now, has kidney issues, gastrointestinal issues, and, in the course of her exam and xrays, a stone in the bladder (which, at this time, is not an issue). So, boiling chicken and cooking rice for her, and trying to keep the two younger poodles out of her dish! Three-ring circus going on, literally!!
> 
> Look forward to chatting with and meeting online with so many of you!!


Thank you for joining and yes, we are excited it got established and approved so quickly...We had 177+ folks wanting it in less than 2 days! It may prove to be one of the most popular forums!   :thumbup:


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I am the Mom of two fur babies.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's my big baby, Ringo! He's a German Shepherd/Pit Bull mix, and is addicted to chasing a laser beam! He loves it more than the cats do. We keep it in the drawer of our end table, which is between our two recliners. Ringo will sit by the drawer and stare at me. As soon as our eyes meet, he'll put his nose to the drawer, as if to say, "take out the laser light and play with me!" Oh, and he has to have a rawhide chewy in his mouth as he chases the laser all over the living room. Plus he barks while the chewy is in his mouth. It's so hilarious to watch, and he could do it 20 times a day. 

We got Ringo from a shelter, he was picked up as a stray in Milwaukee, and they estimated he was about 6 months old when found. He was 43 lbs. when we brought him home, he'll be 4 years old this fall and is now 88 lbs. of fun. He's a very sweet boy, I feel so lucky to have him. He gets along great with our 2 cats, he's very gentle with them.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Ringo is one handsome boy! And smart too!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> Ringo is one handsome boy! And smart too!


Thanks! Yours is a cutie, too!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the great photos of all your dogs. I have a senior lady. Devon is Rottweiler I rescued when she was two years old from a Rottweiler Rescue and she is now almost 12. She is very sweet and very obedient. Devon is my second rescued Rottweiler; I love the breed.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies for getting this all set up! You have done a great job! I so look forward to reading the posts and seeing pictures!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Ringo looks like the sweetest little friend and so happy to have a loving home! Doesn't it just warm your heart when you rescue a furry friend!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

momofoliver said:


> I am the Mom of two fur babies.


Your babies are great!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here: Elizabethvickers posted on the main section link rather than this topic (chat room)I am transferring it for her.
> 
> elizabethvickers wrote:
> Hi I am looking for help with my Guide Dog puppy in training Annie she was fine when she was a little puppy but over the last couple of months she has become very car sick.even on short journeys.I have tried ginger biscuits and capsules and they have not worked.She is showing no signs of stress and gets into the car willingly and she is sick silently with no retching the first we know is when we smell it.
> Any ideas please.


Elizabeth, I have no experience with such a problem. I wonder if Dramamine or any other kind of motion sickness medicine would help?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I see Ringo likes plastic bottles, too. Our golden, Zoe, will fight you for an empty water bottle. She is getting over an ear infection. I need 8 arms to hold her down to put the meds in her ears. DH is coming home Sun., after being in the hospital since 5-12-13. He had an acute stroke, but is coming along just fine. I know Zoe will be excited to see him. I will have to kennel her till he sits in his chair. Should be interesting. Will let ya'll know what happens.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a HANDSOME dog Ringo is. It's wonderful you got him at a shelter! Two of our dogs are rescues but they were just found wandering around.


 BBatten17 said:


> Here's my big baby, Ringo! He's a German Shepherd/Pit Bull mix, and is addicted to chasing a laser beam! He loves it more than the cats do. We keep it in the drawer of our end table, which is between our two recliners. Ringo will sit by the drawer and stare at me. As soon as our eyes meet, he'll put his nose to the drawer, as if to say, "take out the laser light and play with me!" Oh, and he has to have a rawhide chewy in his mouth as he chases the laser all over the living room. Plus he barks while the chewy is in his mouth. It's so hilarious to watch, and he could do it 20 times a day.
> 
> We got Ringo from a shelter, he was picked up as a stray in Milwaukee, and they estimated he was about 6 months old when found. He was 43 lbs. when we brought him home, he'll be 4 years old this fall and is now 88 lbs. of fun. He's a very sweet boy, I feel so lucky to have him. He gets along great with our 2 cats, he's very gentle with them.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Ringo looks like the sweetest little friend and so happy to have a loving home! Doesn't it just warm your heart when you rescue a furry friend!


Oh yes, if I had the room and resources, I'd definitely have more!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all you doggy and pussycat people, I'm so glad this chat room has opened. Next to family, Chloe is our greatest love. She is a Staffie, eight years old and very comical. She is a great character and keeps us on our toes as to the daily timetable. It will be good to chat to people who give their pets high status and I look forward to hearing all the funny, happy and sad stories. Hugs.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Rosieredhair said:


> Hi all you doggy and pussycat people, I'm so glad this chat room has opened. Next to family, Chloe is our greatest love. She is a Staffie, eight years old and very comical. She is a great character and keeps us on our toes as to the daily timetable. It will be good to chat to people who give their pets high status and I look forward to hearing all the funny, happy and sad stories. Hugs.


=======
Chloe's picture always makes me laugh, in a good way. I love the intense look on her face. She does look comical.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Oh yes, if I had the room and resources, I'd definitely have more!


I have always said, if I had enough money I would buy a big piece of property and rescue every straggle dog out there and give them a loving home. Of course that is not realistic!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

pfoley said:


> =======
> Chloe's picture always makes me laugh, in a good way. I love the intense look on her face. She does look comical.


Hi pfole,. Your Rottie looks a sweeththeart. I think she is saying " what the heck you doing with that camera, Mum. Lets play ball


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

jobailey said:


> I have always said, if I had enough money I would buy a big piece of property and rescue every straggle dog out there and give them a loving home. Of course that is not realistic!


Yes, I know what you mean. I think in a perfect world I would do the same. Have a huge estate and rescue every dog in trouble. But then in a perfect world there wouldn't be any need as every dog would be truly loved.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> I see Ringo likes plastic bottles, too. Our golden, Zoe, will fight you for an empty water bottle. She is getting over an ear infection. I need 8 arms to hold her down to put the meds in her ears. DH is coming home Sun., after being in the hospital since 5-12-13. He had an acute stroke, but is coming along just fine. I know Zoe will be excited to see him. I will have to kennel her till he sits in his chair. Should be interesting. Will let ya'll know what happens.


I know Ringo will be very excited to see his master. In me experience dogs seem to know when someone is poorly and when he calms down i am sure he will help your DH get better quickly.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Rosieredhair said:


> I know Ringo will be very excited to see his master. In me experience dogs seem to know when someone is poorly and when he calms down i am sure he will help your DH get better quickly.


Dogs definitely know when someone is ill. I have a seizure disorder, and mine have trained themselves to go get my nephew when I have one. My newest one knows what to do for an asthma attack. We had a friend visiting, and she had one, and he hopped up on her chest and started breathing with her, trying to get her to match his rhythm. She said her chihuahuas at home do that too. Apparently it's a chihuahua thing.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

jobailey said:


> I have always said, if I had enough money I would buy a big piece of property and rescue every straggle dog out there and give them a loving home. Of course that is not realistic!


Gosh that has always been my dream too....a refuge for all animals that have never known safety, kindness and unconditional love.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Everyone has such sweet fur babies. Right now I am babysitting the neighbor's Border Collie while she works the Reno Rodeo. Real fun having 3 black and white dogs running around. (We have a Border Collie and a McNab) Of course the cat is unhappy--thinks the whole house has "gone to the dogs."


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies for setting this up! It will be such a lot of fun hearing about the dogs in our lives.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the WELCOME and I am loving seeing all of the dog photos and hearing/reading the introductions---getting acquainted. This is so great! Looking forward to all aspects of sharing and conversation here. BTW, my avatar is one of my former Irish Setter girls "Noelle". She is one that we rescued when she was 7 years old. She graced our lives for the next six and a half years and it seemed that SHE is the one that rescued US! I will post a picture of my current Irish girls (Kyla and Sugar) when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Me Me Me! count me in!

I have an ethical question to pose when we're all set up. What subject would that be under?


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Luv, is that a Brittany I see on your Avatar?


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

This site is absolutely fabulous. We are very much a dog family. Daughter is a vet tech., her daughter is also. We have three dogs. A service German Shepherd for my husband, a rescue chihuahua from the storm Katrina and my little snooty nosed comedian pekingese who we went 6 hours from home to get at the Atlanta Rescue Center in Ga. She is worth every mile and every penny 10 times over. She has brought so much laughter and happiness to both of us with all her clown antics. Can't have a cat because of allergies so really dote on our dogs.
This sounds like a wonderful place for all of us to compare notes on our fur families.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, DH is home from the hospital. Zoe was glad to see him. I put her in her kennel till he was settled in his chair. He will have to be careful about her claws because of blood thinner. She is ready for her evening walk. More practicing heeling and sitting at my side instead of in front of me. I can't get her to stop pulling on the leash. She wants to go faster than I can walk. The trainer will have to address this. The horse flies and deer flies are terrible. Both of us constantly fight them. I can't swat them because one hand holds my walking cane and the other holds the leash.


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the photo of Ringo. I had a Cardy mix that I lost in Jan. of this year at the age of 18 years. He was a handful to say the least but he also was the love of my life and I miss him more than I can say. My Pugs are wonderful and I love them dearly but no one can ever take the place of my Chance. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,
Deborah here. My very spoiled dog is Apollo, a white German Sheperd. He loves carrots and broccoli. He is so spoiled that when he is outside with my husband, he will, from time to time, run inside to see if I am and then run out again.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

What a great idea to have this site. I am down to only one fur baby now...... My Shih-tzu, Aggie. She puts a smile on my face just looking at her.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Well, DH is home from the hospital. Zoe was glad to see him. I put her in her kennel till he was settled in his chair. He will have to be careful about her claws because of blood thinner. She is ready for her evening walk. More practicing heeling and sitting at my side instead of in front of me. I can't get her to stop pulling on the leash. She wants to go faster than I can walk. The trainer will have to address this. The horse flies and deer flies are terrible. Both of us constantly fight them. I can't swat them because one hand holds my walking cane and the other holds the leash.


I have the same problem you do with heeling and walking loose leash with my two bigger dogs. One is part Pointer, and wants to course back and forth in front of me and flush the game! *LOL* And I also walk with a cane.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I just posted this on another thread and thought it might be useful information here.

Who knew antlers have such good uses. I use them for dog chews. Bones are dangerous in many ways, not the least of which is splinters collecting in the stomach and requiring surgery. My friend uses raw bones, which she gets from the butcher and she says they won't splinter but I have had them get wedged on the dogs' jaw and over the tongue--I just don't like to take chances. My dogs love the antlers and they last a long time. If you are fortunate enough to have grandchildren living on wooded property, you can get them to go "hunting" for the antler sheds. Otherwise, you will have to pay a terrible price at the pet store for just a little piece. I just thought I should post this on our new dog thread, so if you follow that, you will see this in 2 places.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

LOVE this Doggie site! havnt gota dog, but im thinking maybe next year...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been researching and found this website:
http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm

Dramamine is listed...but I would firmly suggest you consult your dog's vet for which of the three amounts to give. Cats are to be given 12.5 mg (smallest amount) no matter what.

I did not see the entry of Baking Soda on the list...but after nicking TOO close on a nail trim session...keep some around. The critter won't enjoy the session...but you'll stop the bleeding.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

JOJOKNITS said:


> LOVE this Doggie site! havnt gota dog, but im thinking maybe next year...


When the right dog comes along, it will find you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh cool, Designer, you are one very busy Lady, but we really do appreciate all that you do to make this such a great place to spend our days, uh, and nights in many a case it seems. lol
I'm in. 
Mocha's a little down in the dumps today, he knows DH will be gone a few days, and he is very much DH's dog, the new kitten gets sulky when DH is away more than a day also. It sure is a lot like having small children that you can't explain things to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter


LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Too cute, that's a good one to start a day with. LOL


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that is funny.


Dowager said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wonderful a dog forum .. woohooooo .... 

Our wonderful furbaby is from a rescue and no one has any idea what she is and this is the year I get her genetics done. She is a lovebug whatever she is .. Picture is of our furbaby !


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Gone to the Dogs Chat Room Now Open:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-109-1.html

Following Topics:

My Dog(s) - - - Pictures

Rainbow Bridge - - - Saying Goodbye

New Dog(s) In Town - - - Our fur family is growing

Vet Care - Tips and Questions on General Health

Strut Your Stuff - - - Show competition, agility training etc

School Days - - - housebreaking, leash training, ideas

Homemade - -- do you make treats for your fur-baby

Pooches on Parade - do you knit/crochet for your pooch, lets see those pictures .... what outfits do you buy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My fur baby is named Jack. I got him from a rescue center that got him from a puppy mill. They had him for a year and could not find a home for him because he HATES cats.

My beloved Peaches had died of a heart attack three months earlier and I vowed I would not put myself through that heart ache again. She was 15 years old and I had her for 10 of them. She was also a rescue and the sweetest dog ever.....with me and my son. All others need beware of sharp teeth.

Any way. I finally could not stand the quiet in the house while Rick, my son, was at work and went on the web looking for another rescue dog. I found a tiny Chuahua and called to see if she was still available. She was and Rick took me to meet her. She was adorable but wanted nothing to do with me.

Over in a corner was a young male tied to a shelf leg wagging his little stump of a tail. Rick went over to pet him and it was love at first sight. I asked why he was tied up when all the others were running free and was told about the cat problem. The cats were kept in a seperate room but whenever the door opened for someone visiting the cats, Jack would dash in and grab at a cat. If he caught one it was a goner, hence the chaining.

Rick and I discussed it and agreed that since we had no cats and there were none in our foreseeable future Jack must come home with us. He was just 2 years old at the time.

Five years later he still hates cats and if one appears on HIS street he raises a ruckus until said cat takes the hint and leaves. 

He always prewashes the dishes, lets me know when Rick is having a low sugar episode and when there is a delivery of any sort. He is fearless except in a thunderstorm. Then he is a bowl of Jello and hides in the coat closet with his nose in Rick's boot.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Edith M said:


> My fur baby is named Jack. I got him from a rescue center that got him from a puppy mill. They had him for a year and could not find a home for him because he HATES cats.
> 
> My beloved Peaches had died of a heart attack three months earlier and I vowed I would not put myself through that heart ache again. She was 15 years old and I had her for 10 of them. She was also a rescue and the sweetest dog ever.....with me and my son. All others need beware of sharp teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Joan L said:


> Luv, is that a Brittany I see on your Avatar?


Yes his name is Jake and he is 4 years old. We got him at 6 weeks old and he still had his blue eyes that now are amber. He is a character, loves the water so when my husband goes fishing I have to take him somewhere away from hubby or he can't catch anything. He "spots" birds in the yard with the leg up in position and the steady gaze and frozen position .....however we are not in to eating blue jays or crows so we consider it just practice for when they go pheasant hunting. If I am knitting he puts his head in my lap and gazes up at me with those amber eyes and I tell him I can't pet him now and then I take one look at him and I cave. Now I ask you who is training who???


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Yeah . . . . . . some of you are finally finding us.

WELCOME AND WOOF TO YOUR FUR BABIES.

Please tell your friends and while you are here check out the other topics.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Very happy this site is now here. I've gone through and read all the current posts and enjoyed it very much. Thanks to the fabulous ladies who put this together and who will be managing it! 

I have 3 wonderful pups. 2 were "gifts" from my daughter, who had them at 2 separate times and couldn't keep them when she moved, so Mom and Dad stepped up to keep them...of course, they are permanently ours, but she does have all the visitation rights she likes :-D 

LionO is the 1st gifting from DD...we think she may be a chow mix because that's what the shelter told her. She has the coloring of a chow, but that's about it. Very sweet and is the definite matriarch. I would guess that she's about 12 now, and starting to really slow down a bit now.
We have to watch her a bit with the cats, but she knows that they are off limits. I still watch her carefully, though. If my youngest cat tries to run away, LionO is ready to chase, and I don't think that would end up good for any of us at all. Other than that, she's a great dog. 

Sam is a Blue Heeler mix that I got from the shelter when he was about 5 months old right before Hurricane Katrina. He has wonderful amber eyes that look so intensely at you and is black with white markings and black "freckles" in the white areas. He is very protective of LionO and will really get onto our youngest if he feels she is playing too rough with her. He is quite handsome, but somehow seems shy at times and almost looks like he can't believe we would take the time to love on him or even talk to him. He is so sweet, but sometimes people see him and get scared because of the eyes really show out from his black face...all I see is sweetness and love. Sam is a good friend to my tuxedo cat, Eli. Eli comes to greet him whenever they are going in or out of the house and its sweet to see them touching noses and Eli rubbing against his giant friend's legs in greeting.

Shane is a Siberian Husky mix...mostly Siberian with just a bit of Collie in her. She has a beautiful coat of greys, tans, and white, but is super, super long and her nose is a bit longer than a husky's. Talk about sweet! We have to shave her hair fairly short in the summers because of the heat here. DD fell in love with her as a puppy and bought her...Shane was definitely a fluffy little ball of cuteness and fur! She is all for play and fun, and of course all the petting she can get...as well as a big treat hound  Shane is about 4 years old now. She has a great sense of humor and is always ready to join in any fun and tries to talk to you in her Siberian language  :-D 

So, that is a bit about my 3 doggie babies. Looking forward to more readings about everyone else's fur babies.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Edith M said:


> My fur baby is named Jack. I got him from a rescue center that got him from a puppy mill. They had him for a year and could not find a home for him because he HATES cats.
> 
> My beloved Peaches had died of a heart attack three months earlier and I vowed I would not put myself through that heart ache again. She was 15 years old and I had her for 10 of them. She was also a rescue and the sweetest dog ever.....with me and my son. All others need beware of sharp teeth.
> 
> ...


Hi Edith, I like the sound of your new baby. What sort of dog is he. He sounds a bit like our Chloe, who also hates cats. None ever dare come into our garden! Chloe also always pre-washes all the plates and dishes - such a help. I don't really need a scouring pad. She doesn't mind thunder or fireworks but our previous Staffie did and the vet gave us tablets for her to take which really helped, particularly on and around bonfire night.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Rosieredhair, Jack was presented to us as a Jack Russell Terrier. They got the terrier right but the Jack Russell is a stretch. He stands about 24" at the shoulders and weighs 35 pounds. He has the brains and the hyper personality but the markings are more Beagle. Mostly he is just a bundle of love.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Rosieredhair, Jack was presented to us as a Jack Russell Terrier. They got the terrier right but the Jack Russell is a stretch. He stands about 24" at the shoulders and weighs 35 pounds. He has the brains and the hyper personality but the markings are more Beagle. Mostly he is just a bundle of love.


Or as my Grandma use to say he's a "Heinz 57"


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I am here too. Love to talk about our babies as they do so many funny things to make us laugh.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

paints4Him said:


> Very happy this site is now here. I've gone through and read all the current posts and enjoyed it very much. Thanks to the fabulous ladies who put this together and who will be managing it!
> 
> I have 3 wonderful pups. 2 were "gifts" from my daughter, who had them at 2 separate times and couldn't keep them when she moved, so Mom and Dad stepped up to keep them...of course, they are permanently ours, but she does have all the visitation rights she likes :-D
> 
> ...


Hi, Georgia! Haven't "talked" w/you since we did our "swap"...hope you are enjoying the book on painting the horses...so glad you are on here w/your babies! Good to touch base w/you...

:thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Cassews said:


> Oh wonderful a dog forum .. woohooooo ....
> 
> Our wonderful furbaby is from a rescue and no one has any idea what she is and this is the year I get her genetics done. She is a lovebug whatever she is .. Picture is of our furbaby !


Let us know how the DNA test goes and what you find out...I think that is awesome that they can do that now. It helps understand some of the traits we see them with rather than just guessing...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Pomeranian (Brandy). He just celebrated his 10th birthday. Brandy comes from a line of champions but I think in his case, it wasn't a good thing. Poor little guy has had more problems...he has blown his coat and it won't come back, has a heart murmur, is prone to trychia (sp) collapse. I understand his sibling several years removed has the same problems. Our vet is very displeased with this breeder and I can understand why. But with all his problems, we love him dearly.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi there Poledra -- I just heard from admin and I am no longer on the Manager's list. I wish this site lots of success.
> 
> By the way, check out the new topics on Going to the dogs. just go to the section name at the top of this page right next to the KP heading and click.and you will see all the topics . Mz Molly posted them last night . great idea . The subjects are outstanding! Good luck with your new section, everyone! Shirley


_We want to extend our thanks to Designer1234 for helping us get set up. Kittyknit and I have been under the weather for a few days and we appreciate what she has done to get this up and running for us. Thank you so much Designer1234.

Kittyknit and I, MzMolly, hope to have tons of fun with this thread and all the different sub topics. Please let us know what you would like to see, or your thoughts or any changes.

Thank you from .....Kittyknit and MzMolly co-moderators_


----------



## Kathy from the wack (Nov 15, 2012)

I, too, would like to join all you knitting dog lovers. We don't have our own dog at the moment, we did have an Australian shepherd/border collie cross until a year ago. But we have two wonderful "grand dogs" that we baby sit a lot and love and spoil them when they visit! They are yellow labs, Timber is almost 5, and Tilly, a fox red in colour, is just over a year old. They make me laugh every time I see them, they have such a zest for life!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Kathy from the wack said:


> I, too, would like to join all you knitting dog lovers. We don't have our own dog at the moment, we did have an Australian shepherd/border collie cross until a year ago. But we have two wonderful "grand dogs" that we baby sit a lot and love and spoil them when they visit! They are yellow labs, Timber is almost 5, and Tilly, a fox red in colour, is just over a year old. They make me laugh every time I see them, they have such a zest for life!


_Welcome Kathy from the wack, you are very welcome to join us. You will get a good idea of the different types of breeds. Please be sure to share your ideas as an experienced fur-baby owner and check out the other topics as well. Thank you for coming._


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm excited to have discussions about our sweet dogs, great idea! I hope I've done everything necessary to be sure I get notified of posts. I went into "my profile" and subscribed to the chat section. Is that all I need to do?

I have two big ole rotten Dobermans. Jada is 6 years old and Brodie is 4 years old. I LOVE my babies and they are so spoiled. Years ago I had 4 Poodles...oh, they were so precious. 

I don't have a camera but I do have some good pics on my cell phone of Jada and Brodie. I'll see if I can figure out how to post their picture!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 2 ,12 year old Shelties.

I like any animals but dogs are the top of my list !
'.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

jobailey said:


> Elizabeth, I have no experience with such a problem. I wonder if Dramamine or any other kind of motion sickness medicine would help?


I think that is what vets prescribe for motion sickness but in doggie form. Your vet will know what to give your baby. Good luck.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks I will chat to the vet.
Here she is aged 6 weeks and now just coming up for her 1st birthday


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I think i have ticked all the right boxes and arrived at the right place.
I have two darling dogs they are both in my avitar,Dingle is a brown spotted dalmation,she is thirteen and at the moment doing well,then there is Sunny he is the sweetest little poodle,he belonged to my friend who died of cancer.Sunny was rescued by Pat as his owner was being cruel to him,believe me he thinks he is the boss here and why not.Thank you for setting this site up.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

elizabethvickers said:


> Thanks I will chat to the vet.
> Here she is aged 6 weeks and now just coming up for her 1st birthday


She is pretty. Vets know what to do. Question, will that keep her from becoming a service dog? I sure hope not.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

elizabethvickers said:


> Thanks I will chat to the vet.
> Here she is aged 6 weeks and now just coming up for her 1st birthday


She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Good day everyone, I had Jack to the vet yeaterday for a checkup. We are going away for a week next month for my daughters wedding and I wanted to be sure he was good ro trvel and be boarded. I made arrangements for Jack to go to a Doggie Day Care in New York where the wedding is being held. We will drop him off in the morning before we do our rounds of visiting friends and family then bring him to the motel for the night. He has seperation anxiety and this arrangement should help ease him. The reason he can't visit with us is because of his cat problem and most of the folks we will be seeing have cats they don't want eaten.

You see a different vet every time you go and that irratates me. I have been telling them for years that Jack suffers from allergies but never got any answers other than give him Benydrl. I mentioned it again this time and the vet finally listened. She looked at his poor little feet and saw how red they were from all the chewing and gave me an antibiotic and a steroid pill to give him. The antibiotic is to ward offinfection and the steroid is for relief. 

He got one dose last night and slept all night for the first time in like forever. From now on I will request Dr Kauffmann every time he needs to go.


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

So happy this blog has been created. So happy to see other dogs. We had 4 dogs, but had to put down Bailey Jan 14 and Daisy May 14. Bailey was the matriarch. Blossom is her daughter which we still have. Daisy, by another daughter, was her grand daughter. Her passing stressed us the most. And then there is the pug, Studley. Sorry my pix are so big, but I luv luv my dogs. Smart, loving, caring, supportive, and are just there for me.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ever notice that all the pictures of dogs that have been posted are of SMILING dogs Well, at least really happy looking dogs.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a Pomeranian (Brandy). He just celebrated his 10th birthday. Brandy comes from a line of champions but I think in his case, it wasn't a good thing. Poor little guy has had more problems...he has blown his coat and it won't come back, has a heart murmur, is prone to trychia (sp) collapse. I understand his sibling several years removed has the same problems. Our vet is very displeased with this breeder and I can understand why. But with all his problems, we love him dearly.


I am so sorry...sounds like inbreeding or overbreeding problems??? any way my little Pom I loved dearly too...they are little "dancers" aren't they?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> _We want to extend our thanks to Designer1234 for helping us get set up. Kittyknit and I have been under the weather for a few days and we appreciate what she has done to get this up and running for us. Thank you so much Designer1234.
> 
> Kittyknit and I, MzMolly, hope to have tons of fun with this thread and all the different sub topics. Please let us know what you would like to see, or your thoughts or any changes.
> 
> Thank you from .....Kittyknit and MzMolly co-moderators_


Ditto, ditto, Mz Molly...couldn't have said it better...and please all of you...do have fun...we love the pics of your babies and all your stories.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

All these dog stories! I'm smiling through every one! I love the names and the way they are described, some should be writers! 
Our dog Popcorn is 13 and she is a sweetie. She was headstrong and stubborn when younger but now takes things pretty easy. She has low thyroid and a heart murmur so she is weak but she still thinks she's a puppy! She loves to play fetch. Noah is mostly American Eskimo and has some Aussie in him too. I've always tried to play fetch with him but he's only play one time. We threw a stuffed animal for him and that did it, now it's his favorite game! He's so sweet and loving (unless you are the UPS man) he does like to "herd things" though. Penny looks a little like a Rottie but shes a beagle mostly. She love to sniff everything and looks at all things as food! She is a champion counter surfer, how she can reach the things she does is amazing!! She just adores her walks.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

jobailey said:


> Elizabeth, I have no experience with such a problem. I wonder if Dramamine or any other kind of motion sickness medicine would help?


Elizabeth, I don't know what to suggest for treating the car sickness. When I first saw a note about it, I was going to suggest Ginger Snap cookies, but I see you've already tried that. When I took Jada for her obedience training, there was a lady there who said her puppy always got car sick. The lady doing the training suggested giving it a couple of Ginger Snap cookies before the trip and she said it worked for her little dog.

I wonder, since your baby is pretty big, if you could give it a few more bites of Ginger cookies?

Poor baby, don't you hate to see them sick. I've been lucky and have never had a dog or cat have car sickness. Both my Dobermans rode all the way from Florida to Tennessee, about 13 hours, and never did get sick.

Your dog is gorgeous, I love yellow Labs!


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am glad to be going to the dogs :lol: Saw the photograph of your beautiful dogs (especially Ringo) and just had to say hi. As you can see I have a soft spot for Cardigan Welsh Corgis. I use to show them as well as Irish Wolfhounds - and you know who ruled the roost 
Donna
Southwestern Ontario, Canada
PS Judith, my avatar is 18 years old this year and we recently rescued a Havanese pup - I swore NO MORE DOGS, so much for swearing LOL


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Phyllis42 said:


> So happy this blog has been created. So happy to see other dogs. We had 4 dogs, but had to put down Bailey Jan 14 and Daisy May 14. Bailey was the matriarch. Blossom is her daughter which we still have. Daisy, by another daughter, was her grand daughter. Her passing stressed us the most. And then there is the pug, Studley. Sorry my pix are so big, but I luv luv my dogs. Smart, loving, caring, supportive, and are just there for me.


==================
Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Pennyrose: I know what you mean. After my Peaches passed away from a heart attack I also swore no more dogs. But she left such a hole in my heart I had to patch it up, hence we have Jack.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

kittyknit said:


> I am so sorry...sounds like inbreeding or overbreeding problems??? any way my little Pom I loved dearly too...they are little "dancers" aren't they?


They really are dancing clowns. My little Chase loved to bounce balloons and could keep one in the air all day if he wanted to. I'll have to see if I can post a picture of him.

Ok, I think I did it. The lst one is Chase and the 2nd one is Chase with Sylvester, the only cat I ever had.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's another funny posted on the main forum by Stablebummom.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Elizabeth, I don't know what to suggest for treating the car sickness. When I first saw a note about it, I was going to suggest Ginger Snap cookies, but I see you've already tried that. When I took Jada for her obedience training, there was a lady there who said her puppy always got car sick. The lady doing the training suggested giving it a couple of Ginger Snap cookies before the trip and she said it worked for her little dog.
> 
> I wonder, since your baby is pretty big, if you could give it a few more bites of Ginger cookies?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

pfoley said:


> ==================
> Your dogs are beautiful.


Thank you. We were so proud to have 3 generations even tho they were not purebreds.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/launie%20fuller/Pictures/Jake%20swimming7282012/IMG_0274.JPG

Our Brittney swiming while my husband is trying to fish......he gave up the fishing this was more fun.


----------



## Lutka (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a gorgeous 5 month old whippet and would like any advice on treating his itchy skin. He definitely has no fleas. Any suggestions?


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Unfortunately yes the car sickness could prevent her from qualifying as a Guide Dog my puppy walking supervisor hopes that she will grow out of it. She is fine on buses and trains they may be able to find a blind owner for her who does'nt travel by car much we will have to wait and see.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi... I thought I was set up but this is not showing up on my KP! What can I do to get involved?


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Lutka said:


> I have a gorgeous 5 month old whippet and would like any advice on treating his itchy skin. He definitely has no fleas. Any suggestions?


We did two things for our itchy skin dogs. Changed shampoo and added a little (few drops of oil, we used olive) oil to their food Some shampoos reaooy dry out the skin.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Lutka said:


> I have a gorgeous 5 month old whippet and would like any advice on treating his itchy skin. He definitely has no fleas. Any suggestions?


Lutka, I use Benadryl for mine. It is allergies w/my 2 boys and 1 girl. Our grass really gets them going. There is also spray for "hot spots" if you have a PetSmart or Petco nearby, they could help you...
Any health issues please post under "Vet".... thank you!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

luv said:


> We did two things for our itchy skin dogs. Changed shampoo and added a little (few drops of oil, we used olive) oil to their food Some shampoos reaooy dry out the skin.


That's a good idea. I just ordered from Amazon.com almond oil to use in ears when we clean them. It should be good in shampoo too! Thanks.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

leslie41447 said:


> Hi... I thought I was set up but this is not showing up on my KP! What can I do to get involved?


I, too, have the same dilemma. I just make sure that I open every one of the replies so I will keep getting the feed. I double checked my profile and I am set up. Maybe it just isn't online?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

HOW TO SUBSCRIBE TO GTTDs 

Go to your profile page (see above). 
Scroll down under "Sections" and click the word "here" in blue.
This takes you to the privately managed forums. Scroll down to GTTDs and to the right you will see "unsubscribe".
Click on that and it will change to "subscribed". They you are in.
It has to be done on your profile page so you will get the posts sent to your email.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Am i in the right place i have registered as required.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Am i in the right place i have registered as required.


This was put on to introduce GTTDs, but if you are registered, then go to the actual section and put your post in the correct section...vet, introd of you dogs...etc.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely thought.... thankyou!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Lutka said:


> I have a gorgeous 5 month old whippet and would like any advice on treating his itchy skin. He definitely has no fleas. Any suggestions?


I switched my allergic dog to grain free food.....no corn, soy, wheat etc. and it made a world of difference. You could also use Benadryl cream on hot spots. I used to have Italian Greyhounds that were very sensitive to the sun and burned easily. I don't know if whippets have the same type of skin and thin fine coat, but it wouldn't hurt to be aware of how your dog reacts to being in the sun. Many years ago my mother had a dog that was so allergic to grass that she built a fenced dog pen for him that was all stone. It took him some time to get used to going on the stone (they do so like to sniff around the grass) but it did work.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our dog Popcorn is having some bad days lately. She's slowing down so much and she can't make it outside in time at least once a day. It's so hard to watch a dog we've had for 13 years age. Does anyone have any suggestions for making her comfortable?


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe's trainer will be coming to our house to train her. We hope this will work better than taking her to him. She will be in her own environment, with all the familiar distractions. She was so glad to see DH. He came home from the hospital Sun. Terry, Zoe's trainer, said he has never seen a golden with this much energy. It's like she has doggy ADHD. He said she may be 5 yrs. old before she settles down. She's only 1 1/2. She heels and sits well. But she constantly has tension on the leash while walking. Like she wants me to run. I use a cane, so that's not going to happen. Off for our morning walk.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our dog Popcorn is having some bad days lately. She's slowing down so much and she can't make it outside in time at least once a day. It's so hard to watch a dog we've had for 13 years age. Does anyone have any suggestions for making her comfortable?


We use baby aspirin per our vet's instructions. It can at least make them feel a little better and cool them down in this heat.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe's trainer will be coming to our house to train her. We hope this will work better than taking her to him. She will be in her own environment, with all the familiar distractions. She was so glad to see DH. He came home from the hospital Sun. Terry, Zoe's trainer, said he has never seen a golden with this much energy. It's like she has doggy ADHD. He said she may be 5 yrs. old before she settles down. She's only 1 1/2. She heels and sits well. But she constantly has tension on the leash while walking. Like she wants me to run. I use a cane, so that's not going to happen. Off for our morning walk.


Are you physically able to play w/her w/a Frisbee or tennis ball? Playing her down may help and then take her for a walk...


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kittyknit- I have a Chuck-It that we play ball with. Everything we do with her gets her more hyper. Her evening walk really winds her up. We have to exhaust her brain, too. Being obedient is hard work.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I will ask when I see the vet on Monday. Thanks. I didn't know aspirin would cool her down that would be great.


kittyknit said:


> We use baby aspirin per our vet's instructions. It can at least make them feel a little better and cool them down in this heat.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

kittyknit- We played ball, then walked. Zoe still had too much tension on the leash. She has too much energy.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Can we join in too? I have 3 fur babies, 2 of which are rough collies,Raphael is 6 yrs old and is my avitar, Gabriel is 18 months old and is a tri color both males. And then there is Izzy, she is also 6 yrs old and she is a Australian Kollie, or known as a Queens Heeler and is a red merle color. She rules over the guys for sure. We love them with all our heart, dont know what we would do without them....


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Rena 2 said:


> Hello Everyone! Can we join in too? I have 3 fur babies, 2 of which are rough collies,Raphael is 6 yrs old and is my avitar, Gabriel is 18 months old and is a tri color both males. And then there is Izzy, she is also 6 yrs old and she is a Australian Kollie, or known as a Queens Heeler and is a red merle color. She rules over the guys for sure. We love them with all our heart, dont know what we would do without them....


Of course you can. The more the merrier...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I will ask when I see the vet on Monday. Thanks. I didn't know aspirin would cool her down that would be great.


Aspirin will thin the blood and make you feel cooler.

:thumbup:


----------



## Myrafirst (Nov 24, 2011)

I was kind of expecting to find the Dogs blog in the same format as other pages in KP - with a section on the main page and each day a new set of posts. Now I'm finding it confusing. I guess you're sorting by topic. I don't find it "user friendly" so have been skipping it. Am I just an oddball?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Myrafirst said:


> I was kind of expecting to find the Dogs blog in the same format as other pages in KP - with a section on the main page and each day a new set of posts. Now I'm finding it confusing. I guess you're sorting by topic. I don't find it "user friendly" so have been skipping it. Am I just an oddball?


I'm sorry Myra. GTTDs is one of the privately managed forums which are on a different page and are moderated by different people. Mz Molly and I do GTTDS and yes, it is done using the subjects listed under GTTDs.
If you need any help at all with it, please let me know. I would hate to lose your wonderful posts/pics. I do so love your beautiful dog. All you have to do is click on "Home" above and it takes you directly to the managed forums; then just click on GTTDs. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

So glad I found this. Thanks for doing this chat should be interesting. I have a 2 year old Schnauzer that is a love. Although he is of German orgin I named him Boudreaux because he is a "Cajun dog".


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe and I had a very good walk this morning. I am hoping the trainer will let her progress to something else. Like to come when we call her. She thinks it is a game.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe and I had a very good walk this morning. I am hoping the trainer will let her progress to something else. Like to come when we call her. She thinks it is a game.


I am so glad things are progressing w/Zoe. I'm sure she will learn everything well sooner or later. They are a very smart breed and eager to please.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Abby (my avatar) had her vet ck-up since she started w/her heart meds for an enlarged heart.
Her heart has improved and the vet was surprised! Took her off one of the heart meds, but if she begins to cough again, she will have to go back on it.
The growth on the back of her neck was not anything, he said, but if it begins to grow or become sore, he will have to do something abt that. :thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I wanted to let everyone know that Shirley1 who posted the pics of the beautiful Chows had major surgery today and won't be posting for awhile.
Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers while she recuperates.
Don't know what type of surgery; just major. :?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, my 3 furbabies have earned their kibble for the month! Sunday night, or rather Monday Morning at 1:30, my Nephew was up watching a late movie and they came to him insisting on going out. He let them out and left the back door open so they could come inside when they were ready, and shortly after they began barking up a storm. Not their regular bark but their "something's wrong" bark. At thatn point I got up and came downstairs to see what was going on, and they came running into the house to the front door, whih mynephew had just gone to answer. It was the Sherriff, who told us that someone had called them and told them there were about 8 teenagers hanging out in the alley, looking as if they wre up to no good, and when they drove down the alley looking for the kids, they sawour back door was open and wanted to heck and make sure everything was o.k. S I am thinking our doggies saved us, and the next door neighbors on either side, from some vandalism and maybe theft at the very least!

I think I will be a lot less annoyed next time they get to barking late at night from now on!


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, good dogs! Nothing like a good dog, or 2 or 3 to keep the guard up. Hope they get an extra treat, too.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

paints4Him said:


> Wow, good dogs! Nothing like a good dog, or 2 or 3 to keep the guard up. Hope they get an extra treat, too.


Oh yes, they got bacon strips!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice that your dogs will alert the whole neighborhood. I had a little dog that I taught not to bark, because his breed is known to be yappy. Twice, at night, there was someone outside my windows and Chase just stood there, pointing. DH said he was just like a trained pointer, standing still and staring at me with his tail pointing at the window. He wouldn't come when I called him, he just kept looking back and forth between the window and me and pointing. DH went to look out the window and saw someone run away. The second time it happened we called the police. It seems there had been teens in the neighborhood breaking into cars for weeks and they had also been looking in windows at night, presumably for valuable loot. They were caught with thousands in CDs and other car contents, but being minors, they only got probation. I sure hope they learned their lesson and didn't grow up to be thieves.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Nice that your dogs will alert the whole neighborhood. I had a little dog that I taught not to bark, because his breed is known to be yappy. Twice, at night, there was someone outside my windows and Chase just stood there, pointing. DH said he was just like a trained pointer, standing still and staring at me with his tail pointing at the window. He wouldn't come when I called him, he just kept looking back and forth between the window and me and pointing. DH went to look out the window and saw someone run away. The second time it happened we called the police. It seems there had been teens in the neighborhood breaking into cars for weeks and they had also been looking in windows at night, presumably for valuable loot. They were caught with thousands in CDs and other car contents, but being minors, they only got probation. I sure hope they learned their lesson and didn't grow up to be thieves.


I spoke with the neighbors on either side of me, and they said they hadn't even heard the dogs bark, as their air conditioners were running. My big dog is part Pointer, and I can't make him understand about walking at heel! *LOL* He wants to course back and forth in front of me and flush the "game", then point to it, then go ge it and bring it back to me. Doesn't matter if it's cats, birds, squirrels, bushes, fire hydrants, whatever. LOL*


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I spoke with the neighbors on either side of me, and they said they hadn't even heard the dogs bark, as their air conditioners were running. My big dog is part Pointer, and I can't make him understand about walking at heel! *LOL* He wants to course back and forth in front of me and flush the "game", then point to it, then go get it and bring it back to me. Doesn't matter if it's cats, birds, squirrels, bushes, fire hydrants, whatever. LOL*


What size bushes or fire hydrants? There is a limit to what a 40-80 lb dog can carry...not being heavy like a Rottweiler.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I spoke with the neighbors on either side of me, and they said they hadn't even heard the dogs bark, as their air conditioners were running. My big dog is part Pointer, and I can't make him understand about walking at heel! *LOL* He wants to course back and forth in front of me and flush the "game", then point to it, then go ge it and bring it back to me. Doesn't matter if it's cats, birds, squirrels, bushes, fire hydrants, whatever. LOL*


Isn't it funny what traits a dog will carry? Chase was a mostly Pomeranian mix. What made him point, I'll never know, but he only did it when he wanted to alert me. I kind of think it was because he wasn't allowed to bark. Of the 2 dogs I have now, one will not bark and the newest is learning not to. She forgets herself sometimes while playing and she did bark at the paper boy the other day because he was on a skateboard she had never seen before. Now, that she's warned me about the dangers of skateboards she probably won't do it again.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What size bushes or fire hydrants? There is a limit to what a 40-80 lb dog can carry...not being heavy like a Rottweiler.


Well my Pointer/Lab mix wieghs about 100 lbs. plus, and is strong enough to pull me over and I weigh over 200! *LOL* WE have our own personal fireplug in front of the house, and he really likes it! *LOL*


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

If you've ever had a breed DNA test done they find all kinds of crazy breeds in there. Maybe there is some merit in those tests!


kathycam said:


> Isn't it funny what traits a dog will carry? Chase was a mostly Pomeranian mix. What made him point, I'll never know, but he only did it when he wanted to alert me. I kind of think it was because he wasn't allowed to bark. Of the 2 dogs I have now, one will not bark and the newest is learning not to. She forgets herself sometimes while playing and she did bark at the paper boy the other day because he was on a skateboard she had never seen before. Now, that she's warned me about the dangers of skateboards she probably won't do it again.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Well my Pointer/Lab mix wieghs about 100 lbs. plus, and is strong enough to pull me over and I weigh over 200! *LOL* WE have our own personal fireplug in front of the house, and he really likes it! *LOL*


Wee DOGGIE!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe and I had 2 good walks today. Saw a rabbit this evening. She will think he's still there in the morning when we walk. She's kenneled for the night. I'm off to bed also.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe and I had 2 good walks today. Saw a rabbit this evening. She will think he's still there in the morning when we walk. She's kenneled for the night. I'm off to bed also.


Hope Zoe is still progressing with her training...????


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Abby had her check up Monday on her heart meds and other things.
She has actually improved on her heart meds and the vet was impressed! She seems to be doing a lot better.
She had developed a knot on the back of her neck and he said it probably was nothing; but if it grew bigger or became sore then he would have to address it.
She had gained a pound! Last time she had lost 2#. As an Australian Shepherd she came in at 35# the first time, then 33# and now she is up to 34#. She was so skinny when we first got her! But now she is looking better and her fur has grown back and is so thick, black and glossy...She is one tough girl to have survived the "mean streets of Memphis" and refuses to give up....what an inspiration she is to me...


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to show what a lot of good care and love will do! Person or animal, we all need the same. So glad Abby is improving.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you. These old dogs always amazed me after a couple months of love and good food. Like water to a dying plant just in time...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/dogmom/

you may have seen this on the main KP page; I wanted all the dog lovers to be sure and see it...


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

My son and daughter-in-law have adopted a boxer/bulldog mix who is very good with people, children and other dogs, but they recently found out he is a potential cat killer. Recently, the dog was in his own fenced-in backyard when the neighbor's cat came over the fence. The dog attacked the cat and almost killed it. The cat is recuperating from a broken jaw. Even though the dog was in his own yard, my son offered to pay half of the neighbor's vet bill. Does anyone know if there is a way to train/change this behavior in a dog?


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish people would keep their kitties inside! It is better for the cat for a lot of reasons. However, this cat killing behavior needs to be corrected. I hope someone has the answer for you before there is another tragedy!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My beagle/chihuahua mix had a very exciting adventure this morning. When I opened the back door to let her out, there was a bunny rabbit in the far corner of the back yard. She went flying after it like a bat out of hell, and to my surprise didn't even bark! It took off running and squeezed out through the fence just in time! If she had caught it, I'm not sure if she would have known what to do with it, but she sure had fun chasing it! *LOL*


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree. We have too manykitties to keep inside they are mostly "barn cats" but my daughter makes sure they're safe at night! hope you find info for your cat chasing dog,those breeds are so loving and sweet!


jmf6406 said:


> I wish people would keep their kitties inside! It is better for the cat for a lot of reasons. However, this cat killing behavior needs to be corrected. I hope someone has the answer for you before there is another tragedy!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello dog lovers. I have a very sick Sheltie and would like to know if anyone else has had to deal with these issues. We have three Shelties, Maki-13, Duncan-nearly 10, Lorna Doone-7. My heart dog, Duncan, a blue Merle, has gall bladder disease, almost no thyroid activity, serious arthritis which has become worse during his illness, and an auto immune response at 1:40. He has been dreadfully ill, now feeling better but has such a struggle arising from the floor that unless we make him get up he prefers to just lie there. He has started on thyroid meds and already I can see a difference, more alertness and interest in activities happening around him. He has excellent veterinary care and has had extensive diagnostics.

My question is, has anyone had a dog undergo gall bladder surgery and how did it go? In people they can remove the gall bladder laparascopally, in dogs it is a huge surgery involving most of the abdomen. I am concerned about his survival and recovery. Anyone out there with some insight? 

Thanks for listening, this dog is such a love, as I said, my heart dog, and I want to do the best thing fot him. Appreciate any input.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Laceweight....read your post with much sympathy....Have 3 "girls", and one, a 13 year old poodle, is sick, so I know the feelings you're having.....I have no experience or info regarding gall bladder issues, but sincerely hope that your baby gets better. Mine has kidney failure issues, had pancreatitis and colitis. The colitis issue has returned, so I am now waiting for the vet to call me back....
Please keep us posted how things turn out for you....I'll be thinking of you and wishing you the best!!

<hug>


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe and I had a good walk this morning. Our neighbor's daughter was riding her horse, and Zoe was very good. Didn't go crazy, as usual with children. I filled her pool yesterday, and she was in heaven. I wish I had a pool. Too hot outside!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Vuksie, thank you for your kind words. It is so difficult when our friends are ill. I'm sorry to hear about your pup as well. Kidney failure is a tough one. Nice to have this forum for support and sympathy. I hope your dog feels better soon.

Hugs to you, too, and pets to your dog friends. They are so pretty in your avatar picture.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Laceweight, I am so sorry about your heart dog's trouble. I have not known any dogs with this condition, but my grandmother told me to NEVER have my gallbladder out. It was a very major surgery in those days and she never recovered from it. Medical procedures have come a long way for our pets and we face such heart wrenching decisions. Hopefully, all will be well in the end.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, kathycam, there is some good news; since starting his thyroid medication, Duncan is feeling better. That is some consolation for me. Next week will see the surgery, cross fingers for Monday. Thanks for you kind response.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Wish us luck. Wednesday afternoon we have to take 3 dogs 26 miles in a small car to the vet for their annual shots! And one of them is a big dog! *LOL*


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Dowager, good luck! Which one of you is walking?!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Dowager, good luck! Which one of you is walking?!


If the dogs have their way, they are driving, we are walking, and the vet is NOT their destination! *LOL*


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

*Apologies from Mz Molly and Kittyknitt,*

_We thought holding the Gone to the Dogs forum to a limited number of topics would help us all when in fact it seems we might be preventing some of you from posting your most precious thoughts and concerns by not letting you create topics.

So hence forth there are very few restrictions, like just keep the topics positive, no petitions, and be supportive.

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HAVE FUN :lol: _


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe and I had a good walk this morning. Our neighbor's daughter was riding her horse, and Zoe was very good. Didn't go crazy, as usual with children. I filled her pool yesterday, and she was in heaven. I wish I had a pool. Too hot outside!


Yeah!!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> *Apologies from Mz Molly and Kittyknitt,*
> 
> _We thought holding the Gone to the Dogs forum to a limited number of topics would help us all when in fact it seems we might be preventing some of you from posting your most precious thoughts and concerns by not letting you create topics.
> 
> ...


Now I can do that!!!! Can't y'all???


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Thank you, kathycam, there is some good news; since starting his thyroid medication, Duncan is feeling better. That is some consolation for me. Next week will see the surgery, cross fingers for Monday. Thanks for you kind response.


Glad Duncan is feeling better. Let us know how the surgery consult goes...I believe dogs can have just abt anything we humans have....
Just got back from my vet's office w/my 2 poodle boys; Joey has allergies real bad and had to have a steroid shot (and prob every 6 wks or so now) and Blue is on heart meds now b/c he has started that deep chesty cough they get when they have an enlarged heart...He is 15y/o.
Our kitchen counter has several medicines on it now for all 3 or our oldies but goodies! They'll live to be 25y/o prob!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Now I can do that!!!! Can't y'all???


Feels like someone opened the gate!!!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Thank you, kathycam, there is some good news; since starting his thyroid medication, Duncan is feeling better. That is some consolation for me. Next week will see the surgery, cross fingers for Monday. Thanks for you kind response.


Good to hear the thyroid meds are working. Good luck with the surgery and I will be praying for you both.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is a video we all will enjoy!

A heart-warming dog story. Make sure you have a kleenex.....

You will have to copy and paste. I could not get it to copy as a link that you can just click. It is worth it!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You have to leave the s off of http so that the link will underline:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You have to leave the s off of http so that the link will underline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe's trainer will be coming to our house to train her. We hope this will work better than taking her to him. She will be in her own environment, with all the familiar distractions. She was so glad to see DH. He came home from the hospital Sun. Terry, Zoe's trainer, said he has never seen a golden with this much energy. It's like she has doggy ADHD. He said she may be 5 yrs. old before she settles down. She's only 1 1/2. She heels and sits well. But she constantly has tension on the leash while walking. Like she wants me to run. I use a cane, so that's not going to happen. Off for our morning walk.


I have a friend who describes her beagle as ADHD - a delightfully happy dog!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> kittyknit- I have a Chuck-It that we play ball with. Everything we do with her gets her more hyper. Her evening walk really winds her up. We have to exhaust her brain, too. Being obedient is hard work.


Have you tried puzzle toys with food inside? It's amazing to watch the dogs "learn" the toys all by themselves.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I guess it's time I said a proper hello to you all. We've been on vacation since the 21st of June and getting ready to go for a week or so before that so I've just been checking in on threads I'd already been watching. I'm really happy to see this is taking off!
My avatar pal is Nick, a 7 y.o. Airedale we've had since he was a baby. 
My first dog, as an adult, was a lovely little Irish Terrier I had until she was 14. The dog that filled her spot was a 10 y.o. Airedale, Missy, who showed up in my then neighborhood in Toronto needing a home. She got on well with Jake, the Aireboy my now DH had when we started going out together. Jake and DH had been together since Jake was a puppy. 
We lost Jake at 13yrs (now in Chicago)and, after a few months, got a call and rescued Sam, a 1 y.o. Aireboy. He treated Missy terribly - all bounce and wanting to play but she hung in like a trooper. We lost her the next year and soon after Maggie came to us as a foster of unknown age (5-7 yrs?) through Airedale rescue. She'd had a litter right before she was found but nobody ever found a trace of them. The people who found her had heard of a puppy mill near where she was found so we suspect she was an escapee. She was only 25 lbs, filthy, and a "raw" dog with no experience of life outside a crate! She was afraid of the world, didn't know stairs, radio or TV and attached herself to us. How could we let her go? 
Nick arrived on the scene when Sam was about 10 and harassed Sam and Maggie both, as only a puppy can. He was bred by my girlfriend who'd been telling me since we'd met, both with Airedales in the same neighborhood in Sacramento, that when she bred her Tess, I'd be getting a puppy!
Sam and Maggie are gone now and Nick remains an only dog so we can travel with him and also so we have room for foster Airedales when we need to. He is a lovely, happy boy but has allergies to animal proteins and airborne allergens. He eats veggie dog food and gets a Temeril P antihistamine every morning. He is really good with kids and the DH's two grandsons in Toronto love him to bits. Hope this isn't too long...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You have to leave the s off of http so that the link will underline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Well my dog is sick again. Same symptoms as poisoning like last time. Only difference so far is not much blood. I just forced some water down him with eye dropper. He drank it readily (which is good) but he won't eat. He is moving well, and alert at times. He is going to be 10 in Jan 2014. My BH (better half) feed him a lot of popcorn yesterday and am hoping that he over ate it. I know dogs are gluttons and don't know when they are full. Hoping this is the case and not poison again.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so sorry. Hope he does ok.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> I am so sorry. Hope he does ok.


Thank you so do we. He is a Japanese Chin and is much loved by not only us but our granddaughter and her mother


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Well my dog is sick again. Same symptoms as poisoning like last time. Only difference so far is not much blood. I just forced some water down him with eye dropper. He drank it readily (which is good) but he won't eat. He is moving well, and alert at times. He is going to be 10 in Jan 2014. My BH (better half) feed him a lot of popcorn yesterday and am hoping that he over ate it. I know dogs are gluttons and don't know when they are full. Hoping this is the case and not poison again.


I never had a dog throw up blood over popcorn--or anything else they overate on. Do you have some psycho neighbor who hates dogs or did you buy some dog food that is tainted by accident? (you can check on the tainted idea by looking on the internet) I realize money may be tight, but this sounds really serious--like trip to vet serious. Most vets will work with you on the fees if you tell them upfront. I'll keep fingers crossed for you that the dog will be fine.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I never had a dog throw up blood over popcorn--or anything else they overate on. Do you have some psycho neighbor who hates dogs or did you buy some dog food that is tainted by accident? (you can check on the tainted idea by looking on the internet) I realize money may be tight, but this sounds really serious--like trip to vet serious. Most vets will work with you on the fees if you tell them upfront. I'll keep fingers crossed for you that the dog will be fine.


Thank you. He has been poisoned before and we got him passed that. The blood was in his poop but just a few drops he may have had trouble passing the popcorn. He did finally eat and drink so seems ok now. I keep telling my better (or worst) half to not feed him so much but he yelled at me for saying something so I am caught between a rock and a hard place there as you can see. I am keeping a close eye on him the next few days as he is much loved and I can't bare to lose him. He is my company during the day while BH is watching his granddaughter.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't allow yourself to be "bullied" into discussing what is good for your dog!! Your "worst half" is not acting in the best interests of anyone! Stick to your guns and do what is right for the health and well-being of your dog!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> Don't allow yourself to be "bullied" into discussing what is good for your dog!! Your "worst half" is not acting in the best interests of anyone! Stick to your guns and do what is right for the health and well-being of your dog!!


Thanks, I try not to let him do that. Anyway he realized he had given him to much (couldn't resist the brown eyes) and he worried all day about him. Tonight he ate all his food and is drinking a normal amount of water. Thank God for that.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitcrochetlover, I'm sorry your dog is sick. It sounds awful I hope he wasnt poisoned!! I never thought of popcorn being a problem but I suppose if they ate enough it could mess them up. Our dogs love popcorn bit it makes our 13 yr old dog choke. I'm glad you're able to get some water in him. I hope he shows signs of recovery soon!


knitcrochetlover said:


> Well my dog is sick again. Same symptoms as poisoning like last time. Only difference so far is not much blood. I just forced some water down him with eye dropper. He drank it readily (which is good) but he won't eat. He is moving well, and alert at times. He is going to be 10 in Jan 2014. My BH (better half) feed him a lot of popcorn yesterday and am hoping that he over ate it. I know dogs are gluttons and don't know when they are full. Hoping this is the case and not poison again.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Knitcrochetlover, I'm sorry your dog is sick. It sounds awful I hope he wasnt poisoned!! I never thought of popcorn being a problem but I suppose if they ate enough it could mess them up. Our dogs love popcorn bit it makes our 13 yr old dog choke. I'm glad you're able to get some water in him. I hope he shows signs of recovery soon!


Ty he is doing much better. Eating and drinking on his own and luckily not poisoned again. I am still keeping a close eye on him, but he is doing great now.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so glad!


knitcrochetlover said:


> Ty he is doing much better. Eating and drinking on his own and luckily not poisoned again. I am still keeping a close eye on him, but he is doing great now.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

knitcrochetlover said:


> Ty he is doing much better. Eating and drinking on his own and luckily not poisoned again. I am still keeping a close eye on him, but he is doing great now.


That is always good news to hear! Thanks for the update -- I'm sure we all appreciate getting your follow up!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm glad Ty is doing better. Our Zoe threw up a lot when she was a puppy. We changed her food a couple of times, but she still threw up. We finally discovered it was the ice she was eating. Every time DH would fix a glass a iced tea, he would give Zoe a piece of ice. Within minutes she would through up. Ice never bothered Lucy, our older golden. Zoe doesn't get ice anymore.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

glad everything is better now.... :thumbup:


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe's trainer called today. He is starting a Sat. class with 4-5 dogs, and wants Zoe to come. He has not wanted her to be around too many other dogs because she gets sooooo excited. This will be interesting. In my opinion, she needs to be exposed to other dogs so her behavior can be corrected. She is getting better. She still pulls on the leash too hard. She has been around my aunt's Shitzu's, and is very good. Can hardly wait till Sat.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> Zoe's trainer called today. He is starting a Sat. class with 4-5 dogs, and wants Zoe to come. He has not wanted her to be around too many other dogs because she gets sooooo excited. This will be interesting. In my opinion, she needs to be exposed to other dogs so her behavior can be corrected. She is getting better. She still pulls on the leash too hard. She has been around my aunt's Shitzu's, and is very good. Can hardly wait till Sat.


It is important to socialize your dog. When we first got Bear we didn't socialize him well enough. He can be mean to other dogs and some he is not. Good luck with the training, it is lots of fun and work especially when at home and you have to keep up on the training learned that week. I did that with my fox terrier and had more fun with my dog. I did start with Bear on my own but didn't keep it up. Now wish I had.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My walk with Zoe this morning was a nightmare!!! Rabbits!!!!! She was shaking all over wanting to chase the rabbits. Walking didn't happen. Had to take her in the house. Her trainer didn't want her around other dogs because she gets so excited. he is afraid she will make me fall since I use a walking cane. Can't wait for the class tomorrow.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry it didn't work again. I had a miniature schnauzer who couldn't be around other dogs b/c he went crazy every time. I sympathize with you. :|


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

lharris1952 said:


> My walk with Zoe this morning was a nightmare!!! Rabbits!!!!! She was shaking all over wanting to chase the rabbits. Walking didn't happen. Had to take her in the house. Her trainer didn't want her around other dogs because she gets so excited. he is afraid she will make me fall since I use a walking cane. Can't wait for the class tomorrow.


I know how you feel. My dog is small and I trip over him some times (luckily not lately). I can't take mine for a walk either. I also use a cane and am very unsteady and can't walk far without pain. Good luck with the class.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish Zoe was smaller than 75 lbs. and 2 ft. tall. Still growing, too.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Our first group training class this morning went very well. I am not correcting Zoe as firm as I need to. So I have to work on this. There were 4 dogs in the class. We are going to try and have a class every Sat. Zoe and I both were exhausted by the time we got home. She went to sleep, but I had to work. Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Good to hear the news and I'm sure you both will get better and better as time goes on...practice makes perfect; and a very tired handler! ;-)


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I received an absolutely wonderful package today from my swap buddy....poor Lass, nothing for her in it.....but she kept looking....and hoping....
it just struck me so funny, that she'd get her nose right into the box, she even came and put her head on my lap!
[she's quite a beggar when it comes to treats!!]


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> I received an absolutely wonderful package today from my swap buddy....poor Lass, nothing for her in it.....but she kept looking....and hoping....
> it just struck me so funny, that she'd get her nose right into the box, she even came and put her head on my lap!
> [she's quite a beggar when it comes to treats!!]


Poor baby. Now you should make her a blanket so she won't feel so left out.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> I received an absolutely wonderful package today from my swap buddy....poor Lass, nothing for her in it.....but she kept looking....and hoping....
> it just struck me so funny, that she'd get her nose right into the box, she even came and put her head on my lap!
> [she's quite a beggar when it comes to treats!!]


I'll bet your swap buddy has a dog as well! Dogs on the street always look at me eagerly, even veering my direction until corrected. I suspect they can tell how many dogs I have! (Yeah, I know, but I do shower!)


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Dear dog friends, 
Some weeks ago I wrote about my heart dog, Duncan, being so ill. I am delighted to report that he has improved enormously on the thyroid medication, is interested in activities around him, coat is improving, no more laying around looking near death. Last weekend he started going to the door again for outies! Today he made a much needed trip to the groomer! Things are really looking better for him. We are taking a wait and see attitude to the gall bladder; vet thinks that it is now dead and that maybe we can just leave it alone to avoid that huge surgery. 

Thank you all for your kind words, they were very helpful and supportive. It was so nice to have people who understand to talk with about my friend. What a great group! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

So glad Duncan is better.


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

So glad Duncan is doing so well. Hope he continues to improve and has a long and happy life with you. Dogs just crawl into your heart and set up housekeeping so you love them with a passion. At least that's what's happened to me and my "babies". You and Duncan have a special bond between you. Cherish it.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I need to walk Zoe. It's almost dark. Pray she doesn't see any rabbits.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> I need to walk Zoe. It's almost dark. Pray she doesn't see any rabbits.


my wife said I needed to put some pics of my baby on here, so here they are


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Dear dog friends,
> Some weeks ago I wrote about my heart dog, Duncan, being so ill. I am delighted to report that he has improved enormously on the thyroid medication, is interested in activities around him, coat is improving, no more laying around looking near death. Last weekend he started going to the door again for outies! Today he made a much needed trip to the groomer! Things are really looking better for him. We are taking a wait and see attitude to the gall bladder; vet thinks that it is now dead and that maybe we can just leave it alone to avoid that huge surgery.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, they were very helpful and supportive. It was so nice to have people who understand to talk with about my friend. What a great group! Thank you, thank you!


That's wonderful! It's always a relief when they bounce back with their medications...


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to all, Duncan sends wags!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Dear dog friends,
> Some weeks ago I wrote about my heart dog, Duncan, being so ill. I am delighted to report that he has improved enormously on the thyroid medication, is interested in activities around him, coat is improving, no more laying around looking near death. Last weekend he started going to the door again for outies! Today he made a much needed trip to the groomer! Things are really looking better for him. We are taking a wait and see attitude to the gall bladder; vet thinks that it is now dead and that maybe we can just leave it alone to avoid that huge surgery.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, they were very helpful and supportive. It was so nice to have people who understand to talk with about my friend. What a great group! Thank you, thank you!


Glad to hear he is doing much better. It is always sad and heartbreaking to see our pets (kids with four legs) suffer. You have my continued prayers for his complete recovery.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, Knitcrochetlover


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> I received an absolutely wonderful package today from my swap buddy....poor Lass, nothing for her in it.....but she kept looking....and hoping....
> it just struck me so funny, that she'd get her nose right into the box, she even came and put her head on my lap!
> [she's quite a beggar when it comes to treats!!]


Shelties are such sweet, intelligent and loving dogs!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe had a training class Sat. It was soooo hot. We trained about 30 min. She did o.k. She is tuning out the trainer and me. She is just interested in other things. But, one good thing. She is not pulling on the leash. We have had 5 great days of walks. I am having trouble correcting her with enough firmness.I need to be more consistent with the tone of my voice. It hurts my back when I pull on her prong collar to get her attention.I am being trained as much as she is. We will both eventually get it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi every one. I just found out about this chat room. I have 1 dog. A 6 year old rescue Maltese. She spent most of her life in a puppy mill. I was able to bring her home last April. I also have 2 cats, but they all get along.
There is an updated Swap you might be interested. It's call Catz N Dogz of many colors. But you can find it just as Catz n Dogz.
We feature a dog breed and a cat breed each month. Then we try to get cat and or dog items. We also include knitting, crochet things too. You could use like note books with a cat or dog on cover. Some yarn that matches the animals fur or eye color. We have a good time. It's a monthly swap for any one around the world. The dog breed for November is going to be Greyhounds and cats will be Maine Coones.For more info or to sign up, go to CharleenR or catz n dogz. Send a PM.
I haven't read all 14 pages here, but I like what I have read so far. I was a dog person long before I became a cat lover too. Look foward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Guess I should have included a pic of my pooch


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hannah is precious! Glad you have given her a loving home. Zoe is progressing very well with her training. We are working on recoil. Getting her attention is the hard part. She has recovered from her snake bite and is also putting on a few pounds. May be all the steroids she had with the bite. She will probably grow taller and longer now. I hope not. She is like a mini horse,now. Our walks are always great. We have seen deer,rabbits,other dogs, a dead copperhead, and of course,her friends, my brother's 5 horses. We have a lot of coyotes here and we found a panther track in the road. I make her get the scent of all these things. She is coming along, slowly but surely.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

So glad your dog is doing well with his training. I don't know where you are from, but we have lots of coyotes, a few bear, fox, copperheads and rattlers. If I take Hannah out after dark and she hears the coyotes, she runs back to the door. Some of my neighbors have lost small dogs and cats to them. I don't like them either. At least she fears them.
When I got Hannah, she had horrible teeth. The vet thought she would lose 4-8 and ended up taking 21. She was in so much pain and sick from the infections. That was late July, now she is a whole new dog. She no longer fears people. She knows hot to signal me to go out and in. She follows me everywhere. She so sweet and really smart considering Maltese are not known for thier intelligence. Dogs live and love tease, so don't worry about being a bit stern with your puppy. It's good for you both. Nice to meet you.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Angelsmom1- We live in east Texas. Almost on the Tx. and La. border. Have been here 2 1/2 years. I am so glad Hannah is doing better, even without her teeth. It probably extended her life. Getting rid of all that infection. It's so difficult to watch our babies in pain. They can't tell us how bad they feel. Zoe's throat was so swollen that she couldn't whine or cry. She stayed in the hospital all night and the next day. She was treated like a queen. Hope you have a great evening.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Angelsmom1- We live in east Texas. Almost on the Tx. and La. border. Have been here 2 1/2 years. I am so glad Hannah is doing better, even without her teeth. It probably extended her life. Getting rid of all that infection. It's so difficult to watch our babies in pain. They can't tell us how bad they feel. Zoe's throat was so swollen that she couldn't whine or cry. She stayed in the hospital all night and the next day. She was treated like a queen. Hope you have a great evening.


Nice to mee you. So glad your ndog pulled thru. I love the mountains here but with the crazy weather, all the wild life are coming down the mountain and bothering people. Heard today of 3 coyotes mauling a full gtown man. That's scary.My cats are strictly indorr and Hannah stays in as much as possible. She like indoors best. Smart dog.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

OK dog lovers, especially those who have crazy dogs that love the outside in the winter. I have a Siberian Husky who loves the snow and cold here in Nebraska. Today when I was cleaning out the tomato patch, i thought about one of his places that he spends some of his time when the weather gets cold which is an extension of the house that sticks out about 4 feet. PLease know it isn't that we want him out there or force him out there but many time we have to chase him around the back yard to get him to come in. So anyway, this place is just dirt, has formed it to his shape, wondering if any of you have any ideas of any yard cover or something that might keep the dirt warmer under there. I do keep a pillow under their, he loves to rest his head on something, even a brick! The other place he goes is under the huge evergreen where he is pretty sheltered from the wind, that too has a old patio cushion under it. Crazy dog mom trying to anticipate winter coming on, would love any ideas. He does come in usually at nite on his own or we make him come in, the vet keeps telling me he will let you know. thanks for letting me share my mama anxieties for the upcoming cold!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> OK dog lovers, especially those who have crazy dogs that love the outside in the winter. I have a Siberian Husky who loves the snow and cold here in Nebraska. Today when I was cleaning out the tomato patch, i thought about one of his places that he spends some of his time when the weather gets cold which is an extension of the house that sticks out about 4 feet. PLease know it isn't that we want him out there or force him out there but many time we have to chase him around the back yard to get him to come in. So anyway, this place is just dirt, has formed it to his shape, wondering if any of you have any ideas of any yard cover or something that might keep the dirt warmer under there. I do keep a pillow under their, he loves to rest his head on something, even a brick! The other place he goes is under the huge evergreen where he is pretty sheltered from the wind, that too has a old patio cushion under it. Crazy dog mom trying to anticipate winter coming on, would love any ideas. He does come in usually at nite on his own or we make him come in, the vet keeps telling me he will let you know. thanks for letting me share my mama anxieties for the upcoming cold!


I don't think you could plant anything at this late date that would grow, but you could put s bedding of straw and then a blanket on top of that.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jobailey said:


> I don't think you could plant anything at this late date that would grow, but you could put s bedding of straw and then a blanket on top of that.


I found in a pet store a insulated pads that have a silver top. The top warms up from the sun and warms the whole pad. They were very inexpensive. Like mentioned, put down a layer of sray or even cedar bedding used alot in small animal beds, like for hamsters, mice etc. You might be able to find some mulch at a garden store or a big store like Lowes, Home Depot.That plus the multi layered fur, your buddy should be fine. And if he has a way to come in, that would be the best set up you could have.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good morning Everyone. It was nice to see this thread pop up active again!
Lharris, a snake bite?? I'm so glad when I caught this news it was to hear of a happy outcome. The worst thing I have to worry about here in Florida is ticks... which are everywhere!
Ksemisch, I agree with jobailey that a bed of straw and a blanket would work. You don't happen to have an old wool blanket, do you? 
And Angelsmom - Hi! Nice to meet you. 
Coyotes seem to be an increasing problem everywhere these days. We have a good friend who lives out in the country north of Toronto, Ontario. At night you can hear the coyotes all around. His neighbor has sheep and has two Maremma sheepdogs who live with the sheep to keep them away. My sister lives outside Ottawa and has a hot tub in her backyard. They've had coyotes walk through the yard while they've been in the tub! And they won't be scared away by waving arms or shouts! Her DH is a bow hunter and, when they're out after dark, he's started taking the bow out with them!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Good morning Everyone. It was nice to see this thread pop up active again!
> Lharris, a snake bite?? I'm so glad when I caught this news it was to hear of a happy outcome. The worst thing I have to worry about here in Florida is ticks... which are everywhere!
> Ksemisch, I agree with jobailey that a bed of straw and a blanket would work. You don't happen to have an old wool blanket, do you?
> And Angelsmom - Hi! Nice to meet you.
> Coyotes seem to be an increasing problem everywhere these days. We have a good friend who lives out in the country north of Toronto, Ontario. At night you can hear the coyotes all around. His neighbor has sheep and has two Maremma sheepdogs who live with the sheep to keep them away. My sister live outside Ottawa and has a hot tub in her backyard. They've had coyotes walk through the yard while they've been in the tub! And they won't be scared away by waving arms or shouts! Her DH is a bow hunter and, when they're out after dark, he's started taking the bow out with them!


Hi, Now the native coyotes are breeding with some of the Wolves they introduced into the Smoky Mtns. They some of them are starting to mate with large domestic dogs. There are areas north of Asheville NC where there are super dogs. They fear nothing and will attack small animals up to people. The news said to go into your homes and get away from there creatures. Thay are too dangerous. It's just a matter of time before they reach my area.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

cathyknits- Good morning! Zoe has fully recovered from her snake bite. The hospital treated her like a queen. We have lots of ticks here in east Tx., too. LOTS of deer in the yard. We don't dare walk through the woods. Coyotes in the yard at night also. We are going to have to buy a gun before too long.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Cathyknits, I have a friend in Florida who has two chihuahuas. Last week one of hers was attacked and severely mauled. She thought it might have been a coyote, but after looking at the wounds, the vet thought it was a possum. Either way, perhaps extra precaution when our animals are outdoors would be a wise move for all of us!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

(I'm spending way too much time here this morning! Too many threads to read and haven't even looked at work yet! Aaarrgghh!!)
We have a drainage canal behind our house and no fence so Nick only gets outside, aside from the screened pool area, when we're with him - alligators are our biggest concern! We did find a possum in the garden a month or so ago. It was playing possum very effectively so Nick sniffed then ignored it. When I went back with a shovel it was gone.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

That gator wood make a snack out of my Maltese. I have been looking into getting a large motion sensor light to shine out in driveway and into part of front tard where my dog goes. With my poor eyesight and being out in the country, It is so easy to lose sight or her. I tried putting her on a long nylon lead where she could still roam, but I would still control of her, but she hates it and just stands there. That failed miserably. So the light will be best.
I remember ticks in Florida(where I grew Up). But they are just as bad around here this year. I have to check Hannah everytime she come in then go over her with a flea comb. I keep her coat short and that has help. And I also use the flea, tick misquito stuff on her and that has made a big diffrence. I don't want her bringing things in that could cats could get.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

We use the flea/tick stuff religiously! And the heartworm meds, too.
Those motion sensor lights work well. They can be set for different distances so you can control when they go on.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> We use the flea/tick stuff religiously! And the heartworm meds, too.
> Those motion sensor lights work well. They can be set for different distances so you can control when they go on.


Some one even told me that for about the same price I can also get a camera too. That night be interesting.LOL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We just lost are Pomeranian and miss him terribly. My DH wants to get another right away although I would like to wait. Does anyone know of a breeder in Ontario, in or around Toronto, Oshawa areas?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm afraid I can't help with breeder info but perhaps your vet can.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

budasha said:


> We just lost are Pomeranian and miss him terribly. My DH wants to get another right away although I would like to wait. Does anyone know of a breeder in Ontario, in or around Toronto, Oshawa areas?


So sorry for your loss. I know it's hard to make a decision to replace right away or not. I finally got another dog this tear. My last dog, passed 3 years ago. I wanted another dog, but I kept putting it off. God, finally hooked me up with the perfect little dog I have now. She needed a loving home, not the puppy mill she was in for 5 years. She has come so far socially. She is no longer afreaid of people as long as I am around. She stays close to me and loves my cats. My older cat is very attached to her too. I couldn't have found such a good dog on my own.
I was looking up some info on Maltese dogs on google. They also listed breeders. You might try google to find a breeder in your area.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

budasha said:


> We just lost are Pomeranian and miss him terribly. My DH wants to get another right away although I would like to wait. Does anyone know of a breeder in Ontario, in or around Toronto, Oshawa areas?


You will be led to the right dog for you. Don't worry about it. In July we lost our dear little beagle/chihuahua mix, but what was spine chilling is that just about 6 weeks before she suddenly began having constant seizures and had to be put down, my nephew, out of the blue, said he thought we should get a chihuahua, as his girlfriend has 2 and when she comes to visit she might sometime want to bring them with her, and w needed to know how our dogs woulds take to chihuahuas. I didn't take it seriously, but a couple of days later I saw an ad on-line from the local rescue group saying they needed a foster over Memorial Day weekend for an adorable little long-haired chihuahua who looked just like a baby fox! I showed it to my nephew, he said we should try that, that way we'd know. Well we took him, and by the time he came up for adoption, he had taken over the whole house and family and there was no way we could give him up. So we adopted him, and though we are still terribly grieved over losing Libby Lu, he has brought us a great deal of joy and pleasure, and kept us busy training him....or rather being trained by him! *LOL* He has even helped our Big Dog, Hunter, Part Lab, part Pointer) adjust to losing his companion. The attached picture is the two of them when I tried the sweater I knit for Little Man for winter on him, and Hunter nearly died of embarrassment and had to hide his head! *LOL*


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dowager said:


> You will be led to the right dog for you. Don't worry about it. In July we lost our dear little beagle/chihuahua mix, but what was spine chilling is that just about 6 weeks before she suddenly began having constant seizures and had to be put down, my nephew, out of the blue, said he thought we should get a chihuahua, as his girlfriend has 2 and when she comes to visit she might sometime want to bring them with her, and w needed to know how our dogs woulds take to chihuahuas. I didn't take it seriously, but a couple of days later I saw an ad on-line from the local rescue group saying they needed a foster over Memorial Day weekend for an adorable little long-haired chihuahua who looked just like a baby fox! I showed it to my nephew, he said we should try that, that way we'd know. Well we took him, and by the time he came up for adoption, he had taken over the whole house and family and there was no way we could give him up. So we adopted him, and though we are still terribly grieved over losing Libby Lu, he has brought us a great deal of joy and pleasure, and kept us busy training him....or rather being trained by him! *LOL* He has even helped our Big Dog, Hunter, Part Lab, part Pointer) adjust to losing his companion. The attached picture is the two of them when I tried the sweater I knit for Little Man for winter on him, and Hunter nearly died of embarrassment and had to hide his head! *LOL*


Funny how that works.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I would like to introduce my little friend Sophie. Friends of mine took her as a puppy, but she was not doing well in their household as she needed more attention than they could give her. I am not really a doggie person, but I took her in 11 months ago. She is now 18 months old. We are very thoroughly bonded now. I have been making sweaters for since Chihuahuas are not made for Michigan winters.

Also in the picture is our other roommate Daisy. Daisy had been dumped by someone at the trailer camp that I go to and was living wild. It has been 2 years since I brought her home and seems very happy here. She has put on 3 very needed pounds. She is not even interested in going outside, although she waits at the door when Sophie is out.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am so glad you gave both of them a new home. Sophie looks very comfy in her sweater.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

You are an Angel to this pair. Your cat looks alot like one of mine. The one that has really bonded with my dog. My dog Hannah was rescued from a puppy mill after spending 5 years there. I got her dental surgery done in July. She has really blossemed into a real loving social butterfly. This is the little dog that wouldn't come out from under the sofa. Now she will sit in any empty lap she comes across. She ngreets every body who comes to the door. She is great about letting me know she has to go out. I let her out, no leash, she does her business and races back to the door. She is a wonderful litle dog now. Everybody who saw her when I got her in April can't believe she is the same dog. I couldn't have found a better match if I tried. She came into my life at just the right time. These type of matches seem to work out the best.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Sophie and I are still working on issues. She pees outside just fine, but would rather poop indoors. We have also not worked out a way for her to tell me when she needs to go out. It is frustrating. I take her out every 3-4 hours (less time when she was younger). I know that I am doing something wrong, but don't know what it is. She also barks her head off if someone comes into the house or the RV trailer. I know she is trying to protect, but I wish I knew how to convince her to stop once the person is identified. She is doing really well out in public now though. That didn't use to be the case.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris, can you judge how long after she eats that she poops? It might be you just have to take her out and wait. You could try picking up inside and putting it down in a specific place outside. When she sniffs it, praise her as if she's done it outdoors. Good luck!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Everyone, I have to brag about my boy, Nick.
My next door neighbor has two pet bunnies that she has decided are much happier out of their rabbit hutch in her backyard and hopping around the neighborhood. It's a bit of a pain - we need to keep our garage doors closed so they won't come in, they're digging in everyone's gardens and they are driving the neighborhood dogs to distraction! At least they're cute!
It's a quite street and during the day I take Nick out to have a sniff without his leash. We usually just go as far as the front yard. 
Yesterday I took him out mid-afternoon for a fast sniff, no leash. We walked out the side door from the garage and right into the bunnies who were hanging out in the garden. Nick took two pounces towards them, I shouted "Leave it!" and he STOPPED!! My boy STOPPED with two (count'em, two) bunnies less than six feet away. Of course, the bunnies have dogs at their house so as soon as Nick stopped so did they - but Nick stayed stopped with them sitting a couple of yards away. Then he walked the other way to have his sniff and went back to the door.
I am SO PROUD!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Chris, you may have to start from the beginning. Take her out as soon as she gets up in am, after every meal, after every nap, after every play time and last thing at night. You can put down puppy pads and rub it with some poop for the scent. Use the same door every time you takie her out. Then watch her for signals. She may pace, sniff for the "right" place in her mind. If you see her by the door she always goes out from. when you see these behaviors, quickly take her out. Praise, praise, praise when she goes outside and does her business. Really let her know she has done what you want. I just went thru this with my dog who was in a puppy mill and treated badly. Hannnah now knows when she is going to go out. I give her a small treat along with lots of verbal praise and lots of petting and scratching when she does good. Hannah now goes to the back door and stands there looking at me. If I don't see her, she will scratch a little at the door and out we go.She never uses the puppy pads any more. she'll do almost any thing for a cookie. I just give her a smallbite of a dog treat. She learned quickly and for a 5 yr old dog, I think she did a great job. We haven't had an accident in several months and I have only had her since April. Got to stick to routine. I'm not crazy about going out in cold mornings, but she barks to wake me up and wants to go out. Since she has given me the signal, I have to follow thru.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Everyone, I have to brag about my boy, Nick.
> My next door neighbor has two pet bunnies that she has decided are much happier out of their rabbit hutch in her backyard and hopping around the neighborhood. It's a bit of a pain - we need to keep our garage doors closed so they won't come in, they're digging in everyone's gardens and they are driving the neighborhood dogs to distraction! At least they're cute!
> It's a quite street and during the day I take Nick out to have a sniff without his leash. We usually just go as far as the front yard.
> Yesterday I took him out mid-afternoon for a fast sniff, no leash. We walked out the side door from the garage and right into the bunnies who were hanging out in the garden. Nick took two pounces towards them, I shouted "Leave it!" and he STOPPED!! My boy STOPPED with two (count'em, two) bunnies less than six feet away. Of course, the bunnies have dogs at their house so as soon as Nick stopped so did they - but Nick stayed stopped with them sitting a couple of yards away. Then he walked the other way to have his sniff and went back to the door.
> I am SO PROUD!


Cathy, you should be proud. I have a feral mama cat with 2 litters of kittens now that hyang around my house and my next door neightbors. Occasionally Hannah wants to chase the kittns. I just say NO, no kitties! and she will stop and turn around and come right back to m,y side. Not bad for a dog who's instincts tell her to chase.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Chris, you may have to start from the beginning. Take her out as soon as she gets up in am, after every meal, after every nap, after every play time and last thing at night. You can put down puppy pads and rub it with some poop for the scent. Use the same door every time you takie her out. Then watch her for signals. She may pace, sniff for the "right" place in her mind. If you see her by the door she always goes out from. when you see these behaviors, quickly take her out. Praise, praise, praise when she goes outside and does her business. Really let her know she has done what you want. I just went thru this with my dog who was in a puppy mill and treated badly. Hannnah now knows when she is going to go out. I give her a small treat along with lots of verbal praise and lots of petting and scratching when she does good. Hannah now goes to the back door and stands there looking at me. If I don't see her, she will scratch a little at the door and out we go.She never uses the puppy pads any more. she'll do almost any thing for a cookie. I just give her a smallbite of a dog treat. She learned quickly and for a 5 yr old dog, I think she did a great job. We haven't had an accident in several months and I have only had her since April. Got to stick to routine. I'm not crazy about going out in cold mornings, but she barks to wake me up and wants to go out. Since she has given me the signal, I have to follow thru.


We already do most of those things. I can't see my door, so I don't see her if she goes there. I try to go check to see if she's at the door any time she disappears out of my sight. It is actually getting worse since it has gotten cold out and she wants to just run out, pee, and run back in. Any time we get solid waste outside she is praised to the hilt, gets a treat, then we go brag to the cat about how good she was. The cat remains unimpressed.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> We already do most of those things. I can't see my door, so I don't see her if she goes there. I try to go check to see if she's at the door any time she disappears out of my sight. It is actually getting worse since it has gotten cold out and she wants to just run out, pee, and run back in. Any time we get solid waste outside she is praised to the hilt, gets a treat, then we go brag to the cat about how good she was. The cat remains unimpressed.


LOL, Cats are like that arn't they. Same thing happens with my 2 cats. What's the big deal? Hee-Hee


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

chrshnsen said:


> We already do most of those things. I can't see my door, so I don't see her if she goes there. I try to go check to see if she's at the door any time she disappears out of my sight. It is actually getting worse since it has gotten cold out and she wants to just run out, pee, and run back in. Any time we get solid waste outside she is praised to the hilt, gets a treat, then we go brag to the cat about how good she was. The cat remains unimpressed.


My vision is bad and Hannah is a white dog on a white floor. I had to put a bell on her collar so I wouldn't step on her. I also know where she is if I call her name her bell will jingle.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I found a Cocker Spaniel and rescued it from traffic on a 6 lane busy road. She did same thing. pee outside, but poop inside as soon as she came in. Called a professional trainer at one point. She had me keep her leash on and kept my end tied to my belt or tucked in my pocket. She would be out all day while I was at work and yet, would come in to poop. I tried for 5 years to break herwith no luck. I finally had to make the decision to find her another home where she would be outside more than in. We had added a family room and we wanted to replace carpet in all of 1st floor. We didn't want the dog to destroy the carpet, so sadly she had to go. Cockers are bad about housebreaking. Hated to do it. Other than the pooping inside, she was a sweet lovable dog. Hated to get rid of her. She had bonded with me.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just wanted to see if there are any people who would like to join the Catz n Dogz swap. Each month we feature a breed of cats and a breed of dogs. Then we base the swap on the dogs and/or cats. You could include yarn in the colors of the eyes or coat colors. You could include pictures, books, figurines or anything else to do wih dogs and/or cays. You don't need to own a pet, just be a animal lover. Members also get to fill out a questionaire about thier pets, and thier like and dislikes in knitting or crocheting. So you can include items for that. You could send your partner things that they like or want. Yarn, notions, patterns, magazines, or anything to do with thier crafts. We always have a good time. You can enter every month, or every other month. What ever works for you. We accep members from all over the world. Would like to find some members from Africa and Canada, Australia and any where else. Great way to meet new friends. If your interested PM CharleenR or Catz n Dogz. I hope to meet some more people from here! Can find in swap sec at http://www.knittingparadise.com/+-221803-1.html


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Dowager said:


> You will be led to the right dog for you. Don't worry about it. In July we lost our dear little beagle/chihuahua mix, but what was spine chilling is that just about 6 weeks before she suddenly began having constant seizures and had to be put down, my nephew, out of the blue, said he thought we should get a chihuahua, as his girlfriend has 2 and when she comes to visit she might sometime want to bring them with her, and w needed to know how our dogs woulds take to chihuahuas. I didn't take it seriously, but a couple of days later I saw an ad on-line from the local rescue group saying they needed a foster over Memorial Day weekend for an adorable little long-haired chihuahua who looked just like a baby fox! I showed it to my nephew, he said we should try that, that way we'd know. Well we took him, and by the time he came up for adoption, he had taken over the whole house and family and there was no way we could give him up. So we adopted him, and though we are still terribly grieved over losing Libby Lu, he has brought us a great deal of joy and pleasure, and kept us busy training him....or rather being trained by him! *LOL* He has even helped our Big Dog, Hunter, Part Lab, part Pointer) adjust to losing his companion. The attached picture is the two of them when I tried the sweater I knit for Little Man for winter on him, and Hunter nearly died of embarrassment and had to hide his head! *LOL*


That is a great story and so true! We don't replace the ones we lose and will always love them but a new one helps us heal!


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is on here anywhere or even if this is the correct place to ask, but I'm looking for suggestions on how to make chicken jerky for my furbaby. Trying not to buy a food dehydrator so looking for advice on how to make it in the oven. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

loribelle said:


> I'm not sure if this is on here anywhere or even if this is the correct place to ask, but I'm looking for suggestions on how to make chicken jerky for my furbaby. Trying not to buy a food dehydrator so looking for advice on how to make it in the oven. Any advice is welcomed.


Seems like it's been a long while since anyone has been posting to this section, but I thought I'd post this link to answer you, in case you still check this site out, etc. Seems like an easy way to make the jerky -- and if you have a sharp enough knife and a steady hand, I'd forget their suggestion of buying a meat slicer......I mean, where do you put THAT in the kitchen these days??

http://www.justjerkytreats.com/homemade-chicken-jerky-for-dogs/


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I still like the dehydraytor. I marinate the meat that is sliced. Leave it in there for about 24 hours and done! I have always used beef, chicken may dry faster.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Nick has animal protein allergies (yep, a vegetarian dog) so I've made sweet potato chews for him in the oven - thinly sliced sweet potato on a rack in a 200 degree oven until it's like leather. He loves it. I've also tried salmon jerky by taking a can of salmon food, slicing it as best I could, and drying it in the oven. Stinky (!) but really an attention getter as a training treat.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Nick has animal protein allergies (yep, a vegetarian dog) so I've made sweet potato chews for him in the oven - thinly sliced sweet potato on a rack in a 200 degree oven until it's like leather. He loves it. I've also tried salmon jerky by taking a can of salmon food, slicing it as best I could, and drying it in the oven. Stinky (!) but really an attention getter as a training treat.


What a great idea. Hannah is prone to constipation and I have been adding veggies to her regular food. But sweet potaoes are such a good source of fibre, I bet Hannah would love them. Got to try this out.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> What a great idea. Hannah is prone to constipation and I have been adding veggies to her regular food. But sweet potaoes are such a good source of fibre, I bet Hannah would love them. Got to try this out.Thanks for the idea.


I'm sure it would help...

When I first made them for Nick he liked them so much I gave him just sweet potato treats instead of dog biscuits with the occasional sweet potato treat for something special. Many runs to the outside later we decided they were just to be occasional treats!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I'm sure it would help...
> 
> When I first made them for Nick he liked them so much I gave him just sweet potato treats instead of dog biscuits with the occasional sweet potato treat for something special. Many runs to the outside later we decided they were just to be occasional treats!


Boy that sounds like just what we need. I'm sure she'd love them too. And I can get a decent size bag for under 2 dollars. You have me sold on the idea.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Boy that sounds like just what we need. I'm sure she'd love them too. And I can get a decent size bag for under 2 dollars. You have me sold on the idea.


Make sure you let them stay in the oven until they really are like leather. Depending on how fast she eats things, if they aren't really hard, she'll just chomp them down - no chewing.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Make sure you let them stay in the oven until they really are like leather. Depending on how fast she eats things, if they aren't really hard, she'll just chomp them down - no chewing.


Due to no proper care in a puppy mill for 5 yrs, she had to have 21 teeth removed. She has trouble eating real hard things. So I can make them just the way she needs them with out her choking on them. She is going to get even more spoiled!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor thing! I hope she loves them!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Love all the treat suggestions.....I have made treats at home using the sweet potato, mixed with some pumpkin, rice flour, and a chicken bouillon to mix it with.....I even bought some doggone shaped cookie cutters off of Amazon -- this little pak came with 3 different sizes, too. I made mine on the soft side as my two are older and the oldest has trouble chewing anything very hard anymore.....since they were made without preservatives, I wound up freezing them, and taking them out every few days......

What we won't do for our "children"!!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Vuksie said:


> Love all the treat suggestions.....I have made treats at home using the sweet potato, mixed with some pumpkin, rice flour, and a chicken bouillon to mix it with.....I even bought some doggone shaped cookie cutters off of Amazon -- this little pak came with 3 different sizes, too. I made mine on the soft side as my two are older and the oldest has trouble chewing anything very hard anymore.....since they were made without preservatives, I wound up freezing them, and taking them out every few days......
> 
> What we won't do for our "children"!!


 Correction: it should read, "dog BONE shaped cookie cutters...."


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Vuksie said:


> Love all the treat suggestions.....I have made treats at home using the sweet potato, mixed with some pumpkin, rice flour, and a chicken bouillon to mix it with.....I even bought some doggone shaped cookie cutters off of Amazon -- this little pak came with 3 different sizes, too. I made mine on the soft side as my two are older and the oldest has trouble chewing anything very hard anymore.....since they were made without preservatives, I wound up freezing them, and taking them out every few days......
> 
> What we won't do for our "children"!!


So I guess I'm not the only one to pamper (spoil) my furbabies. It's only fair. I get so much love from them, making special food and treats is the least I can do. And yesy after 5 traumatic years has turned in to the sweetest little loving friendly dog. Couldn't ask for a better puppy.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haven't been on KP for a while. Too much work! Our golden, Zoe, started having seizures in June. At first they were mild seizures. Then another in July, another in Sept. Last week she had a severe one. The shaking lasted about 5 min., then she started drooling a lot, then she lost control of her bowels. Thirty min. later she was better and could walk around. Her vet. said she has epilepsy. He did a lot of blood work and put her on phenobarbital twice daily. She has become very clingy. This is so scary to watch. There was nothing I could do except talk to her and rub her head and make her stay on the floor. The medicine has calmed her down . She was so wound up on the way to the vet. it is a wonder she didn't have another seizure. She has another ear infection also. This is from digging for moles.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Haven't been on KP for a while. Too much work! Our golden, Zoe, started having seizures in June. At first they were mild seizures. Then another in July, another in Sept. Last week she had a severe one. The shaking lasted about 5 min., then she started drooling a lot, then she lost control of her bowels. Thirty min. later she was better and could walk around. Her vet. said she has epilepsy. He did a lot of blood work and put her on phenobarbital twice daily. She has become very clingy. This is so scary to watch. There was nothing I could do except talk to her and rub her head and make her stay on the floor. The medicine has calmed her down . She was so wound up on the way to the vet. it is a wonder she didn't have another seizure.
> She has another ear infection also. This is from digging for moles.


I am so sorry for the scares you have had with Zoe.....I can relate to a degree. My oldest poodle, Baylee, has started to have seizures, and they appear to be related to "old dog vestibular disease"....There hasn't been any drooling or loss of her bladder or bowels, but she seems to totally freeze, and starts throwing her head from side to side....usually she is lying down and then tries to get up, but can't. Her terror is her inability to get upright...she continues to loll and roll her head, and her back legs are usually bent up and she can't straighten them.....these usually occur early in the morning hours -- last one was at 1:45 AM....I try to cradle her on the floor, then lift her to her padded bed, and then just stay with her till her head stops rolling...I don't want her to accidentally bang the side of the bed or maybe slip out of the bed and hit her head on the wall or floor. She trembles terribly during the episode, but after about 2 hours, she begins to calm down, and eventually she will go to sleep. I have her bedding, plus little padded bath rugs scattered around so she can get her footing easier. I now have her bed right alongside mine, so if I hear the struggle (nails scratching on the floor) in the middle of the night, I'm awake immediately and can get to her within seconds.

These things scare the bejesus out of me! I live alone, and she and my other little one, Gidget, are my "family", so if anything goes wrong with either one of them, I'm in full Dr. mode, trying to fix, cure, but most of all, just stay with her. I did originally do the vet run with her -- first time I thought she was dying, and had no idea what was going on....I've since learned what it is, and how to work with her......however, if the symptoms ever change, then I'll be running her into the vet again, too. Thank god for 24 hour vets and animal clinics!!

Hang in there, and know you are doing the very best for your baby! Just reassure her if she needs it more than before -- as they age, their personalities sometimes tend to change, just like we humans, LOL!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Vuksie. Zoe is only 2 1/2 yrs. old. I let the breeder know about Zoe's seizures. She said none of her litter mates have shown any signs of epilepsy that she knows of. Hopefully, the phenobarb. will control it. Zoe has been a challenge from the first day we bought her at 5 weeks old. She is with her second trainer. He is wonderful with her. She has been like a child with ADHD. I know goldens and labs are energetic,but she took it to another level. We love them anyway.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Thanks Vuksie. Zoe is only 2 1/2 yrs. old. I let the breeder know about Zoe's seizures. She said none of her litter mates have shown any signs of epilepsy that she knows of. Hopefully, the phenobarb. will control it. Zoe has been a challenge from the first day we bought her at 5 weeks old. She is with her second trainer. He is wonderful with her. She has been like a child with ADHD. I know goldens and labs are energetic,but she took it to another level. We love them anyway.


Whoa...she is basically a puppy, really! We had a golden years ago - Montana - and he was truly a handful. We finally had to rehome him with assistance from the breeder -- it worked out extremely well, but Montana's exuberance was hard to control: he'd swat that tail and knock down and hurt our 2 year old grandchild who was living with us at the time, also his brother, a 5 year old...had to keep them separate most of the time! Montana also ate the hose, chewed a couple of rose bushes down to the ground -- became really a pain for my husband to deal with. I was working, so I wasn't home at the time, but when I realized that neither my husband or the dog were happy, it was time to make a change. Montana went to a home with a single Dad with a 11 year old son...this man was able to control Montana within minutes!! It was a match made in heaven. So, I know what you're dealing with, as far as activity, etc......hopefully your trainers will guide Zoe and she will become the dog of your dreams....she sounds like such a sweetheart, really!


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have tried and tried , foLlowing your directions and still not able to get your forum. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Since were trying to find remedies for our pooches problems.
I took Hannah to groomers last week. The guy really cut her short. She's almost bald. But what's worse, she has been scratching almost non-stop. She has raw spots from it. I gave her some Benedryl thinking allergies and it helps, but she sleeps all the time. Some one mentioned a week solution of cider vinagar and water in a spray bottle. I am trying it and it seems to help some, but not for very long. Plus she doesn't like it at all. Maybe cause we refer to her as the pickled puppy. But seriously, does any one have any ideas. The poor girl is so sore, it hurts to touch her. I tried lotion thinking her skin was dry, but that didn't help at all.
Can any one help my Hannah? :-(


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Since were trying to find remedies for our pooches problems.
> I took Hannah to groomers last week. The guy really cut her short. She's almost bald. But what's worse, she has been scratching almost non-stop. She has raw spots from it. I gave her some Benedryl thinking allergies and it helps, but she sleeps all the time. Some one mentioned a week solution of cider vinagar and water in a spray bottle. I am trying it and it seems to help some, but not for very long. Plus she doesn't like it at all. Maybe cause we refer to her as the pickled puppy. But seriously, does any one have any ideas. The poor girl is so sore, it hurts to touch her. I tried lotion thinking her skin was dry, but that didn't help at all.
> Can any one help my Hannah? :-(


She may have seasonal allergies that have flared due to the close cut of grooming....I'd definitely tell your vet what her issues are -- they can prescribe something to give her some peace and comfort if she is scratching, etc. Scratching will make things worse than waiting for her fur/hair to grow out, so I'd get something that will make it easier for her. I had to use a steroid injection for one of my dogs to give her some relief...you do what you have to do.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Vuksie said:


> She may have seasonal allergies that have flared due to the close cut of grooming....I'd definitely tell your vet what her issues are -- they can prescribe something to give her some peace and comfort if she is scratching, etc. Scratching will make things worse than waiting for her fur/hair to grow out, so I'd get something that will make it easier for her. I had to use a steroid injection for one of my dogs to give her some relief...you do what you have to do.


And by the way, Hannah looks adorable!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi All, I saw this link pop up again a day or so ago but haven't had a chance to check in.
Lharris, it's good to see you back again! I'm so sorry to hear about Zoe's seizures - I hope the meds work!
Nick had another seizure, his fourth, last week. Told the vet but we're not going on meds yet. There seems to be no predicting the seizures but I'm starting to wonder if he is upset by things that I don't even consider are stressful to him...
A few days before the seizure I had him groomed by a new groomer who came to the house. She's a friend of a woman I know through Airedale Rescue and the training club I used to teach puppy class at and she did a very good job but, like poor Hannah, clipped him very close, and since then we've been waging battle on his scratching! 
He has always had allergies which we've treated with vet prescribed Temeril-P, an antihistamine with prednisone. I've also tried medicated baths, Gentimicin (sp?) spray and Benedryl but he continues to scratch, bite and itch! The poor guy has a hot spot under his chin and a patch on each hip - and yet he's still his happy self. Vuksie, I'm seriously thinking we'll need to hit the vet's this week for a shot like you've done.
One thing I keep seeing, and I'm afraid I've just been too lazy to try, is washing his feet with soap and water (I'd use his medicated shampoo) after every time he goes out. Since he and I take a break from my computer every couple of hours through the day it would mean a dozen or more foot baths a day. I know the answer is walks only when he needs them and get a dish pan out to walk him through when we come in but I haven't started. Today we'll do it and see if he stops chewing his paws...
Good grief this has been long-winded. Well, best to you all and again, good to see you back, lharris! 
Have a good day,
Cathy


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Vuksie said:


> And by the way, Hannah looks adorable!!!


First of all, Hannah says thank you as she knows she's adorable!.
I called the vet yesterday and he said it was prolly from the too short clipping. He said I should get some children's Benydril. It's not as strong and should stop the scratching with out putting her to sleep all the time. He wants me to do that for a week. If she she has raw spots, I'll have to bring her in and he can give me some cream or ointment for her. In the mean time I'll do the medicine and since it's gotten cold, I'm keeping her sweater on. She likes to keep it on any way and it helps to keep her from scratching under the sweater.
I hope it doesn't come to steroid shots. I had another furbaby that had to have monthly shots for food allergies. Don't want to go there.
Thanks to you all. I'll let you know how she does later in the week.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My aunt has a poodle with allergies. Brandy was scratching and chewing until she had raw spots on her skin. She would wake my aunt at night chewing on her paws. Her diet had to be changed. I don't remember exactly what she could eat, but I think it was pumpkin and something else. It stopped all the itching and chewing.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> My aunt has a poodle with allergies. Brandy was scratching and chewing until she had raw spots on her skin. She would wake my aunt at night chewing on her paws. Her diet had to be changed. I don't remember exactly what she could eat, but I think it was pumpkin and something else. It stopped all the itching and chewing.


One of the first things we did when we realized Nick had allergies was to put him on a vegetarian diet. Yes, they do make veggie dog food.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> One of the first things we did when we realized Nick had allergies was to put him on a vegetarian diet. Yes, they do make veggie dog food.


Hannah is prone to constipation. The vet told me to add high fiber veggie foods with her regular food. She likes peas, of several types, beans, pumpkin, sweet potatoes, canned mixed veggies, well about all veggies. Her treats are veggetarian doggy treats. She loves them and I don't have to manually un-impact her. Not fun for her or me.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

My aunts poodle ate the cat's food and now she is terribly sick. She stopped eating and was her abdomen was swollen. My aunt took Brandy to the vet. immediately for treatment. She is a little better and is beginning to eat. I have heard cat food is like poison to dogs.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've heard that can cause them to become bloated which can be very serious if not caught right away. Unfortunately, most dogs do think of cat food as a delicacy because it's so much richer than dog food.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> I've heard that can cause them to become bloated which can be very serious if not caught right away. Unfortunately, most dogs do think of cat food as a delicacy because it's so much richer than dog food.


This is so true. And yes Bloat can be deadly if not treated ASAP. Just a little bit of useless info on the subject, This is the same reason why dogs like to eat cat feces, as it is rich in fats. And like humans, fats do taste good but not the healthiest choice for food.

Also Hannah is doing much better. Her hair is growing out and as it does her urges to chew, lick and bite is going away. I also found a product that has Aloe Vera and Oatmeal as main ingredients. It also has a little hydrocortisone. They are moist wipes, like baby wipes. I take 1 wipe and rub her all over with the wipe. It says to do up to 4 times a day to relieve the itchy, raw hot spots. It has a bitter taste so the dog doesn't just lick it off. Hannah had a real bad spot under her front paw. At first she didn't want me to touch the area, but after the first application it must have really felt good. She immediately stopped scratching and licking. It must have felt soothing to her also. At first she would start to lick after about 5 hours. As soon as I took a wipe out, she come right over to me excited about getting her rub down. Most spots have healed and the worst spot under her front leg is almost healed. I only used 1 this morning and she no longer scratches or licks. I want to thank you all who tried to help us. I'm glad it wasn't a food allergy. I have a cat that I recently had to make a major change in his diet. So I wasn't looking forward to doing the same for Hannah.


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Angelsmom1~~Would you please post or PM me with the name of the product with Aloe Vera and Oatmeal, and where you bought. That sounds so much more simple than having a dishpan of soap and water at the door. My Pug is driving me crazy with licking and chewing on his paws. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> This is so true. And yes Bloat can be deadly if not treated ASAP. Just a little bit of useless info on the subject, This is the same reason why dogs like to eat cat feces, as it is rich in fats. And like humans, fats do taste good but not the healthiest choice for food.
> 
> Also Hannah is doing much better. Her hair is growing out and as it does her urges to chew, lick and bite is going away. I also found a product that has Aloe Vera and Oatmeal as main ingredients. It also has a little hydrocortisone. They are moist wipes, like baby wipes. I take 1 wipe and rub her all over with the wipe. It says to do up to 4 times a day to relieve the itchy, raw hot spots. It has a bitter taste so the dog doesn't just lick it off. Hannah had a real bad spot under her front paw. At first she didn't want me to touch the area, but after the first application it must have really felt good. She immediately stopped scratching and licking. It must have felt soothing to her also. At first she would start to lick after about 5 hours. As soon as I took a wipe out, she come right over to me excited about getting her rub down. Most spots have healed and the worst spot under her front leg is almost healed. I only used 1 this morning and she no longer scratches or licks. I want to thank you all who tried to help us. I'm glad it wasn't a food allergy. I have a cat that I recently had to make a major change in his diet. So I wasn't looking forward to doing the same for Hannah.


What are those wipes called? I'd love to have some on hand for Nick.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cathy and Phyllis42 and any one else interested. The product is called Itchwipes by Petkin. Soothes itch and pain. I got a tall container at Wal-Mart in the pet dept near flea treatments and puppy training pads. The size I got has 30 wipes for just under $4.00. They had 2 other similar products also. They were sprays. I had been told to try a weak mix of cider vinager and water in a spray bottle. Hannah got where she would see the spray bottle and go hide. So these wipes were great. I still have over 20 left and she no longer needs them,. I sealed up container tightly so wipes won't dry out and will keep handy for future use. They can also be used on cats.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look for them.

When I used to teach puppy class I was always against using a spray bottle as a traing aid/punishment because there are so many cases when you need to spray your dog with something or other for its own good. All those poor puppies who'd been sprayed when they barked (or other...) grew up thinking getting sprayed with something good for them meant they'd been bad! So sad.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look for them.

When I used to teach puppy class I was always against using a spray bottle as a traing aid/punishment because there are so many cases when you need to spray your dog with something or other for its own good. All those poor puppies who'd been sprayed when they barked (or other...) grew up thinking getting sprayed with something good for them meant they'd been bad! So sad.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Thanks! I'll look for them.
> 
> When I used to teach puppy class I was always against using a spray bottle as a traing aid/punishment because there are so many cases when you need to spray your dog with something or other for its own good. All those poor puppies who'd been sprayed when they barked (or other...) grew up thinking getting sprayed with something good for them meant they'd been bad! So sad.


I know what you mean. I was told to train a kitty with a spray bottle. Bad, Bad idea. Poor kitty runs any time a spray bottle comes out. He hasn't been trained with that in years. Now he is scarred for life. I feel horrible every time he runs. I am all for positive re inforcement now. Hannah is a well behaved happy girl today. 180 degrees from her 5 yrs abused in a puppy mill. Love and treats work so much better.


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thx for the name of the product Angelsmom


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phyllis42 said:


> Thx for the name of the product Angelsmom


Your so welcome. Hannah is much better. Actually back to normal. I am really impressed with the wipes. Her hair is growing out nicely too. She is so much happier too.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Just came back from Walmart and we're going to give these a try with Nick. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Just came back from Walmart and we're going to give these a try with Nick. Cross your fingers!


I hope they work as well for you as they did for us.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

What a great forum you have started. ohohohoh what fun to hear about all the little ones even if they are big .I have a one eyed detective. she is a maltese rescue. 
they said she could see but the vet saidnoandeventually have to be removed. we did see the eye when we picked her up and I figured no one would take her and probably would be put down so home she came with me .infected ears digestive problems and they said she had been abused. they had picked up 28 dogs when she was amongest them. You should see her now she was told she was adorable when she had her trim I do wish my camera would work off this nook. never thought but do they receive phone pics pink paper clip


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pink paper clip said:


> What a great forum you have started. ohohohoh what fun to hear about all the little ones even if they are big .I have a one eyed detective. she is a maltese rescue.
> they said she could see but the vet saidnoandeventually have to be removed. we did see the eye when we picked her up and I figured no one would take her and probably would be put down so home she came with me .infected ears digestive problems and they said she had been abused. they had picked up 28 dogs when she was amongest them. You should see her now she was told she was adorable when she had her trim I do wish my camera would work off this nook. never thought but do they receive phone pics pink paper clip


So glad you saved your doggy. Hannah is also a Maltese. She was rescued in a raid by police and the Humane Society of a Puppy Mill. Hannah had been there her whole life. 5 yrs at that point. She didn't get any vet care unless it had to do with her being able to have more puppies. When I got her about 18 months ago, she was terrified of every thing and every body. She hid under my sofa for 3 days. I had to move sofa and pick her up to take her out to go potty. I found that she loved to have treats. I used them to coax her to come out to me. She stayed glued to my side for months. Scared of all other people. She also needed massive dental surgery. The infections were so bad, vet had to remove 21 teeth. Dogs should have 42. I searched for financial assistance as the surgery was expensive. Today she is a very happy and loving dog. She now greets all visitors at the door. She is a completely different girl today. Very smart and easy to train. She is the dog in my avitar and I posted a pic of her a few pages back. I love her to death and am so glad I was able to give her the home and love she deserved. I applaud you for doing the same!!


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

my dogs name is Missy and is 10 lbs and is a maltese.pink paper clip I enjoy this so so much to see all the pictures of your dogs . thanks many times over pink paper clip.


.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know about the Nook. I have a "dumb" cell phone. I take the picture then send to- my e-mail. Then I can forward from the e-mail or can download to My Pictures. There it stays until I upload it to some one else or even post it to here.
Would love to see your baby. My avatar is Hannah pre-haircut.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Good morning everyone. 

Angelsmom, the wipes seem to have worked pretty well. They do seem to give him some instant relief and also last a good while.

By the way, I think Hannah looks pretty cute pre-haircut! (Isn't that awful - I get the same thing when we groom Nick. People all like the fluffy look but they do need tidying up from time to time.)

all the best, Cathy


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Angelsmom, the wipes seem to have worked pretty well. They do seem to give him some instant relief and also last a good while.
> 
> ...


Yeah, She looks cute, but so hard to care for. She was over diue this time, but the guy cut her way too short. Hava to have a talk with him. Good thing I made her a sweater last year.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Forgot, Cathy. Glad to hear the wipes helped your pooch too. Hannah loves them.


----------



## Bobongo (Nov 8, 2014)

Here is bo


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bobongo said:


> Here is bo


I see your new post, but is there supposed to be a pic too??

My little Hannah is about due for her summer cut and she is loving this nice weather. 
Her" lawn has already been cut twice and since the winter was fairly warm, the flea and ticks are going to be bad this year. I got another box of the wipes mentioned earlier so we are ready. So tired of the winter weather and I have my lawn chair up on front deck and Hannah has a rug out there too. We like to sit out there and watch the sun set over the mountains.

I bet there are other fur babies out here, that like the nicer weather too.

Enjoy!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I've just found this section and I love pets. My two babies are "Sophie", a short haired Dachshund, and "Seve", a long haired Dachshund. Both are five years old. We got Sophie when she was 13 weeks old from a dog breeder that we met at a dog show. When she was 11 months old, we adopted Seve from a rescue group. They said that Seve was about one or two years old, but we think he was almost the same age as Sophie because they got along immediately. Both are from California and we all are now adapting to the Houston area weather (getting allergies my husband, me and the dogs). Sophie has a autoimmune disease called " Addison's Desease". It afects her adrenal glands, and it makes her cortisol levels low. She takes a low doses of prednisone daily. But she is fine.
I'm happy to share with other pet lovers. I'll post some pictures.
Claudia


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet babies!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you! The dogs in your avatar are beautiful!
Claudia


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I've just found this section and I love pets. My two babies are "Sophie", a short haired Dachshund, and "Seve", a long haired Dachshund. Both are five years old. We got Sophie when she was 13 weeks old from a dog breeder that we met at a dog show. When she was 11 months old, we adopted Seve from a rescue group. They said that Seve was about one or two years old, but we think he was almost the same age as Sophie because they got along immediately. Both are from California and we all are now adapting to the Houston area weather (getting allergies my husband, me and the dogs). Sophie has a autoimmune disease called " Addison's Desease". It afects her adrenal glands, and it makes her cortisol levels low. She takes a low doses of prednisone daily. But she is fine.
> I'm happy to share with other pet lovers. I'll post some pictures.
> Claudia


They look happy together.


----------



## Catz N Dogz (Aug 3, 2012)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I've just found this section and I love pets. My two babies are "Sophie", a short haired Dachshund, and "Seve", a long haired Dachshund. Both are five years old. We got Sophie when she was 13 weeks old from a dog breeder that we met at a dog show. When she was 11 months old, we adopted Seve from a rescue group. They said that Seve was about one or two years old, but we think he was almost the same age as Sophie because they got along immediately. Both are from California and we all are now adapting to the Houston area weather (getting allergies my husband, me and the dogs). Sophie has a autoimmune disease called " Addison's Desease". It afects her adrenal glands, and it makes her cortisol levels low. She takes a low doses of prednisone daily. But she is fine.
> I'm happy to share with other pet lovers. I'll post some pictures.
> Claudia


Welcome* Your puppy dogs are too cute. I love the long hair ones. These two sure look like best buddies.
I help with a swap here on KP, called Cats and Dogs of Many Colors. Each month we feature a dog breed and a cat breed. The dog for the June and July was the Doxie's. 
I was in the hospital last year and had to rehome my 2 kitties and I talked to the friend who has them and her grand daughter who lives with her has really bonded with both my boys. And she said they have done the same. . So I won't be getting them back. But funny how things work out. My neighbor and I have been takinbg care of a mommy cat and so far 5 litters of adorable kittens. She gains their trust and takes the babies in to be "fixed" and gets thier rabies shot. Right now we have a beautiful light grey with dark grey points. He's about a year now and then we have 2 newer kittens. Both are solid black like mama but one is more long haired with a big bushy tail. The other has a shorter coat, but not as short as a domestic shorthair. Any way, the neighbor is moving and wants me to take over care of the 3 kittens and mama too. She is going to provide all food etc. She will take them back when she gets a new place that will let her have the cats. I asked if she was keeping them or just going to find homes. My dog gets along with the longer haired kitty and I find him to be the most trusting and friendly. So I am going to work with this guy and turn him into a indoor cat. He's not too old to do this and he is lready used to being inside. So it looks like I am going to be a new mommy. I have been calling him Buddy so I'll keep that name. It will be so nice to have a kitty in the house and my dog, Hannah will be good with him too. She may adopt Buddy too being that she is a female. I'm sure it will all work out.

I'm glad you found this thread and hope to hear more from you. And I will try to keep you all up to date on my kitten progress.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Catz N Dogz said:


> Welcome* Your puppy dogs are too cute. I love the long hair ones. These two sure look like best buddies.
> I help with a swap here on KP, called Cats and Dogs of Many Colors. Each month we feature a dog breed and a cat breed. The dog for the June and July was the Doxie's.
> I was in the hospital last year and had to rehome my 2 kitties and I talked to the friend who has them and her grand daughter who lives with her has really bonded with both my boys. And she said they have done the same. . So I won't be getting them back. But funny how things work out. My neighbor and I have been takinbg care of a mommy cat and so far 5 litters of adorable kittens. She gains their trust and takes the babies in to be "fixed" and gets thier rabies shot. Right now we have a beautiful light grey with dark grey points. He's about a year now and then we have 2 newer kittens. Both are solid black like mama but one is more long haired with a big bushy tail. The other has a shorter coat, but not as short as a domestic shorthair. Any way, the neighbor is moving and wants me to take over care of the 3 kittens and mama too. She is going to provide all food etc. She will take them back when she gets a new place that will let her have the cats. I asked if she was keeping them or just going to find homes. My dog gets along with the longer haired kitty and I find him to be the most trusting and friendly. So I am going to work with this guy and turn him into a indoor cat. He's not too old to do this and he is lready used to being inside. So it looks like I am going to be a new mommy. I have been calling him Buddy so I'll keep that name. It will be so nice to have a kitty in the house and my dog, Hannah will be good with him too. She may adopt Buddy too being that she is a female. I'm sure it will all work out.
> 
> I'm glad you found this thread and hope to hear more from you. And I will try to keep you all up to date on my kitten progress.


Thank you!
That kitty is lucky finding a home with you and your dog. It's easier for dogs and cats get along when the cat is young.
Have a great day.
Claudia


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

O


ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I've just found this section and I love pets. My two babies are "Sophie", a short haired Dachshund, and "Seve", a long haired Dachshund. Both are five years old. We got Sophie when she was 13 weeks old from a dog breeder that we met at a dog show. When she was 11 months old, we adopted Seve from a rescue group. They said that Seve was about one or two years old, but we think he was almost the same age as Sophie because they got along immediately. Both are from California and we all are now adapting to the Houston area weather (getting allergies my husband, me and the dogs). Sophie has a autoimmune disease called " Addison's Desease". It afects her adrenal glands, and it makes her cortisol levels low. She takes a low doses of prednisone daily. But she is fine.
> I'm happy to share with other pet lovers. I'll post some pictures.
> 
> Aren't they so sweet together! Don't they just warm your heart!
> Claudia


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Thank you!
> That kitty is lucky finding a home with you and your dog. It's easier for dogs and cats get along when the cat is young.
> Have a great day.
> Claudia


It's only been a few days and already the kittens are really taken to me. In fact they are starting to hang around my back door waiting for me to come out with food. Buddy has been playing with Hannah and Hannah seems to like the kitten. She is used to cats so now she has to learn that she will have to share her home and her mama. But she will always be Number 1 here. The kitten is so young, I don't think it will be a problem. I bet he will be glad to have a nice warm, dry place to live when the weather turns. He has already met some of my care givers. In fact my CNA who is here Monday thru Friday may take the other black kitten to live with her too. She has two dogs about the same size as my Hannah. I hope they like kitties. I would love to have homes for these 2. It is not very safe around here any more with the coyotes. Hannah is doing better since her attack. She is one lucky dog.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Our golden,Zoe, went to her first therapy pet class yesterday. I had a lot of reservations because of her being kind of hyper. She was great! She did everything she was told to do. karverr and I are so proud of her. She has come a long way. Don't know when she will be evaluated, but the socialization is wonderful for her. Her previous training is working. We have a class every Sat. I will keep all of you posted. Maybe I can get karverr to post pics.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

lharris1952 said:


> Our golden,Zoe, went to her first therapy pet class yesterday. I had a lot of reservations because of her being kind of hyper. She was great! She did everything she was told to do. karverr and I are so proud of her. She has come a long way. Don't know when she will be evaluated, but the socialization is wonderful for her. Her previous training is working. We have a class every Sat. I will keep all of you posted. Maybe I can get karverr to post pics.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

We have had 8 dogs over our 41 year marriage. Down to 1 now. Lost one yesterday, Smokey (avatar) Princess is the remaining one. Hubby was looking on the UCaps ( shelter) site last night....very unusual for him, right after losing one, but we may be making a trip to the shelter some time this week to look, don't know yet. Princess will need a companion, she has never been on her own. Anyway.....love all the dog stories , cats too, and of course all the pictures.


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry about your loss. Princess is adorable.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Also sorry to hear about your dog. I wasn't sure if I would ever get another after losing one in 2010. I never made that decision. Some one bigger than me made the decision for me and Hannah a rescue from yrs in a puppy mill was brought to me.
Then last winter, I had to go to hospital. I had to give my 2 cats to a friend who had agreed to take them if anything ever happened to me. Again with my unstable health, I was not looking for any more pets. And now I have Buddy. A feral baby of an abandoned kitty I have cared for for several years. Buddy turned 6 months on Dec 1st and has moved in with no second thoughts about 3 months ago. Some how the animals who need us the most, find their way to us and their new homes.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I posted here in this group about 2 and a half years ago when I lost my little Piper...little did I realize I would be going through the same difficult time again so soon. I had to put my sweet Baylee to sleep and send her to Rainbow Bridge yesterday......just heartbroken right now......but, I know I did the right thing....she was a parti-poodle, black and white, almost 15, blind, deaf, had colitis and pancreatic issues off and on, and just really went downhill this past weekend.......I know so many of you here in this group have gone through this -- I just felt better telling you about my sweet baby -- I knew you'd understand.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Went to UCAPS a couple of days after my last post.....just to look! yeah , right........we came home with Onyx!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

She's precious! The last time I posted was in Aug., 2015. Our golden,Zoe, had started therapy pet classes. Well, in Jan., 2016, I was told she was not going to be a good therapy pet dog. She likes to lick hands, and eat crumbs off dh's shirt. After I had a little talk with him, he agreed to stop letting her do this. So now, we are going to start completely over with basic obedience classes. Hopefully in March. She was 4 years old 1-9-16, and still has too much energy to be around the elderly folks. She loved being around them, but she would get too excited when they started walking toward her. She wanted to hurry and meet them. She has to stay in the down position and stay calm. Maybe some other time we will try again. I was told to go home and let her be a dog. I still want a well behaved dog.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Beetytwird.

I just knew if you went to that shelter, you would come home with a new family member. She's very pretty. Like her markings. And it seems like the 2 dogs are getting along so far. Things like this don't happen by mistake.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Vuksie said:


> I posted here in this group about 2 and a half years ago when I lost my little Piper...little did I realize I would be going through the same difficult time again so soon. I had to put my sweet Baylee to sleep and send her to Rainbow Bridge yesterday......just heartbroken right now......but, I know I did the right thing....she was a parti-poodle, black and white, almost 15, blind, deaf, had colitis and pancreatic issues off and on, and just really went downhill this past weekend.......I know so many of you here in this group have gone through this -- I just felt better telling you about my sweet baby -- I knew you'd understand.


I am so sorry about your dog. But I was told that if I ever wondered of it was time to put a pet to sleep, then the time is here. You did the right thing. Your baby had so many things going on. Try to think that the 2 of your dogs are now happy and playing at the Rainbow Bridge. I'll keep sending prayers for you. This is a major loss and as you know, only time can heal. Any one who has a pet cat or dog pretty well know that a time like this will come. But it's part of loving and caring for the best companions in fur coats. Take the time you need to grieve but try to remember she no longer has to suffer. Good memories will come with time too.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I just discovered this forum, and as you can see, I love dogs. Ricky was a rescue dog and I could not fathom why. He was trained and had the gentlest manners. You would never feel his teeth when he took a treat from your hands.
Lucy came along as a puppy, and did she ever love Ricky! It was 6 months before she even noticed me. They are both gone now, and thankfully I am not grieving as hard. Now we can talk about them and just smile and laugh at their antics.
So then we got Charlie, who loved Lucy but it was not reciprocated. Charlie would grab her ears and pull her around the house, and she allowed it. But don't touch her food or she would growl and protest (Not to humans, just to Charlie. After we lost our precious Lucy we decided, No More Dogs! It is too painful when they go.
But as you can see, we got Bella, a mini labradoodle. Bella still acts like a puppy and wants to play all of the time.

I have a little beef with our animal shelters. They are willing to give away elderly dogs to elderly people. But they know, as you all must know that the biggest expenses comes toward the end of life, people as well as pets. Do they help with the vet expenses?
Well, from the dogs I have seen, you have lovely pets and I am looking forward for the common sense responses to any questions I may have.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> I just discovered this forum, and as you can see, I love dogs. Ricky was a rescue dog and I could not fathom why. He was trained and had the gentlest manners. You would never feel his teeth when he took a treat from your hands.
> Lucy came along as a puppy, and did she ever love Ricky! It was 6 months before she even noticed me. They are both gone now, and thankfully I am not grieving as hard. Now we can talk about them and just smile and laugh at their antics.
> So then we got Charlie, who loved Lucy but it was not reciprocated. Charlie would grab her ears and pull her around the house, and she allowed it. But don't touch her food or she would growl and protest (Not to humans, just to Charlie. After we lost our precious Lucy we decided, No More Dogs! It is too painful when they go.
> But as you can see, we got Bella, a mini labradoodle. Bella still acts like a puppy and wants to play all of the time.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! You've been and are a good friend to dogs! Yes it's a double edge sword, elderly and dogs but they are so much company for someone alone.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Why have I only just found this section? I can't be on my own, either, considering the lovely pet threads I have seen on general chit-chat. I have two dogs, Scamp (7), a JRT and Mitzi (11) , a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Our golden, Zoe, is a late bloomer. At 4 1/2, she has just learned to get on point at rabbits. Needless to say, our early morning walks are taking a while longer. I guess this was bred into her because no one has trained to hunt anything. Sometimes we see 4-5 rabbits. She stops in her tracks, one front paw comes off the ground, her head lowers a little, and she never takes her eyes off the rabbit. When the rabbit runs, she goes to the exact spot where the rabbit was. That nose is something else! She is on the leash all this time. We would never see her again if she were to get loose. This is the first time I have ever seen a dog get on point.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

lharris1952 said:


> Our golden, Zoe, is a late bloomer. At 4 1/2, she has just learned to get on point at rabbits. Needless to say, our early morning walks are taking a while longer. I guess this was bred into her because no one has trained to hunt anything. Sometimes we see 4-5 rabbits. She stops in her tracks, one front paw comes off the ground, her head lowers a little, and she never takes her eyes off the rabbit. When the rabbit runs, she goes to the exact spot where the rabbit was. That nose is something else! She is on the leash all this time. We would never see her again if she were to get loose. This is the first time I have ever seen a dog get on point.


Try a Brittany Spaniel! She'd have 2 hind paws on the ground, one forepaw on the fence, and one cocked toward the SONG bird! Admittedly she wasn't as intelligent as my Standard Poodle I had later...but the energy level was similar. :sm23:


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I think this is the right place to go; looking for those who may have been in my position and know that many are like me--loving our pets with all our hearts! SO I am seeking words of wisdom and advice. I lost my husky in April, he was 16 and we rescued him as a 1 yr old. While I am still uncertain whether finding a new companion is the right thing to do, (he was the only dog we have ever had-so have not had to make this decision before) I still miss him everyday but it is getting alittle easier, tho his collar is still under my pillow! HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN THE RIGHT TIME IS?? IS THERE A RIGHT TIME?? Are my heartstrings pulling me to this... The boys are out of the house now, my husband was ok with the dog but is not a dog lover like all reading this, tho he does admit to missing him. So this will be my complete decision. Just asking for some thoughts here....you folks may present me with information that might not be on my radar at the moment. Any and all sharing is welcome..... Thank you Karen (kknit)


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

kknit said:


> I think this is the right place to go; looking for those who may have been in my position and know that many are like me--loving our pets with all our hearts! SO I am seeking words of wisdom and advice. I lost my husky in April, he was 16 and we rescued him as a 1 yr old. While I am still uncertain whether finding a new companion is the right thing to do, (he was the only dog we have ever had-so have not had to make this decision before) I still miss him everyday but it is getting alittle easier, tho his collar is still under my pillow! HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN THE RIGHT TIME IS?? IS THERE A RIGHT TIME?? Are my heartstrings pulling me to this... The boys are out of the house now, my husband was ok with the dog but is not a dog lover like all reading this, tho he does admit to missing him. So this will be my complete decision. Just asking for some thoughts here....you folks may present me with information that might not be on my radar at the moment. Any and all sharing is welcome..... Thank you Karen (kknit)


I'm very sorry for your loss, it rips your heart out! They become children to us.

First realize you will NEVER replace him, he will stay special and unique forever. Another dog is a total new relationship, nothing will be the same with the new dog as it was with the old dog. You will develop new habits, activities, new walks, new laughs, the new one will play differently, eat differently, show you affection differently but you will love the new one just as much.

When is it time, you will know. Go look at some dogs and see how you feel, if they make you miss him more, not time. I find another dog helps us heal but you alone have to determine when it feels right.

I always find comfort knowing all my dogs are waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge and when I die I'll be reunited with them.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

kknit said:


> I think this is the right place to go; looking for those who may have been in my position and know that many are like me--loving our pets with all our hearts! SO I am seeking words of wisdom and advice. I lost my husky in April, he was 16 and we rescued him as a 1 yr old. While I am still uncertain whether finding a new companion is the right thing to do, (he was the only dog we have ever had-so have not had to make this decision before) I still miss him everyday but it is getting alittle easier, tho his collar is still under my pillow! HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN THE RIGHT TIME IS?? IS THERE A RIGHT TIME?? Are my heartstrings pulling me to this... The boys are out of the house now, my husband was ok with the dog but is not a dog lover like all reading this, tho he does admit to missing him. So this will be my complete decision. Just asking for some thoughts here....you folks may present me with information that might not be on my radar at the moment. Any and all sharing is welcome..... Thank you Karen (kknit)


----------



## Slainte (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to this forum. I have an 8 t/o Yorkie which I was told was hypo-allergenic however my son's allergies flare up whenever he comes to visit. He and his girlfriend are very eager to get their own dog, can anyone recommend a breed that really is hypo-allergenic?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If it weren't for the temperature extremes in New York...Mexican Hairless.

Poodles, while expensive to keep groomed, can be kept in Kennel Cut if you don't plan to show them at all. Also spaying or neutering will ensure that your dog or bitch will not stray for more than a social sniff. The coat is more hair like and not fur.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoe


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

I understand your sorrow of having lost your Pom. Never had one myself, but understand they are charmers! Hope you will be getting a new little friend soon if you haven’t all ready.


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

There are a few breeds considered hypoallergenic. Poodles are one such breed. All breeds require a certain amount of grooming. The person with the least allergies should be the groomer. Talk to your allergy specialist for advice.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

As the owner of now my 5th toy poodle, I can only say that my girls have been, and are, the cleanest dogs I've ever owned.....Yes, there are grooming costs involved unless you know how to do it yourself, but, they have no odor, and they ARE hypo-allergenic -- Not to mention they are pretty doggone smart!!!


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

lharris1952 said:


> I see Ringo likes plastic bottles, too. Our golden, Zoe, will fight you for an empty water bottle. She is getting over an ear infection. I need 8 arms to hold her down to put the meds in her ears. DH is coming home Sun., after being in the hospital since 5-12-13. He had an acute stroke, but is coming along just fine. I know Zoe will be excited to see him. I will have to kennel her till he sits in his chair. Should be interesting. Will let ya'll know what happens.


We too had an Irish Wolfhound pup called Teazel who loved plastic bottles! The more noise she could make batting them around and drowning us in the merry clatter, the better. Here she is doing that!


----------



## Stranding (Feb 15, 2019)

As a newbie here I've been reading through all the posts, enjoying the lovely photos but now crying at some of the sad, sad stories. I *feel* for all who have lost their special friends. It's always so hard. 

It's even harder when the grief is mixed with guilt. It happened to me after Christmas. Holly, my 14 yr old JRT was rescued at 10 and has been a miracle, literally appearing out of the blue just when she was wanted.

After a series of tragic accidents, she found and ate 100 grams of dark chocolate. I took her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night but she didn't respond to their treatment. 100 grams for a 6 kilo dog is just too much. The vet wanted to continue treating her but admitted the prognosis was not good. She was suffering very badly & I couldn't bear that, so had to make the most difficult decision ever faced.

I'm crying again now writing this -- it's too soon for me. It will get better (I know, after 20 dogs) but time is needed and is good.
Ann xx


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

We get so attached to our babies. They give unconditional love and don't ask for much in return. Zoe just wants to go on walks, eat, sleep, and lie on the porch watching the horses in the pasture. She would love to be right there running with them. She had a day with the groomer Sat. Her groomer said she smelled like she had been in a sewer. She did too. Too much water and mud in her yard. She loves it! She is 7 now and still my wild child. I thought she might calm down a little, but maybe later. I haven't been able to take her on a walk for a while. Can hardly wait for my knee replacement in May. Then we will be walking again. Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

My son’s recent foster, Red. He’s a love bug. Was tied outside for first 3 years of his life and is loving the indoor life. If interested contact lab-rescue.org.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

He is handsome! So glad he has a loving home.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Red is lovely. We had a similar-looking dog, a stray, who came to our house one day, sat in front of the fire and stayed there. He was always just known as Dog, and he was a character.


----------

